# RolePlaying Mafia Game XI: My Little Pony Friendship is Magic Mafia (Game)



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

*My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic Mafia Game*

*RULES
*-Stolen from Friday -

*DAY PHASE*

The day phase is when every player is encouraged to discuss about the proceedings of the game and decide who to lynch.
Voting for lynching is open for every player. Follow this format: *[Vote lynch player name]* and the Mafia Deities will bless you.
*If a player fails to vote but has posted in one day phase, that  will count as an automatic self-vote. If a player votes for a dead  person and has not changed their votes, it will count as a self vote! *This means that *VOTING NO LYNCH IS NOT ALLOWED.*
*EDITING IS NOT ALLOWED! *Unless your fixing spelling/grammar mistakes. If you are caught then you will be Modkilled. 
*EVERYONE MUST POST TWICE PER PHASE* This also includes your vote. Failure to do so will result in a modblock for the night phase.
*KEEP SPAMMING TO A MINIMUM.* This is a section with post count, and that's really cool to a lot of you, but don't abuse it. You'll be warned.
If a player fails to vote in two (2) *CONSECUTIVE* day phases, they will be modkilled.
A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every day phase.
Day phases approximately last *24 hours*.
*Day actions are on a first sent first performed basis, unlike  night phase actions which are all performed at the end of the Dawn Phase*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*NIGHT PHASE*


There shall be *NO POSTING DURING THE NIGHT PHASE.* No warnings or anything, this is your warning. Failure to comply will result in a Modkill.
A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every night phase.
Each night phase lasts approximately *24 hours* unless i explicitly state that i shall extend it due to moderator-excusable reasons. 
I will not wait for any night actions not sent in. *24 hours is 24 hours.*
*Every night action that is not roleblocked will still be performed even if the players of those actions are being killed.*  Lol that sounds morbid. For example, if player A's night action is to  kill player B and player C happens to target player A for a  kill/roleblock/protection/etc., the player A will still  kill/roleblock/protect/etc. player B but will die by the hands of player  C.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*MISCELLANEOUS*


Leave the game discussion in this thread *UNLESS YOU ARE MAFIA CONSPIRING WITH EACH OTHER DURING THE CYCLES OR MASONS WITH SOMEONE* in which case you may use any form of communication lines you see fit.
*DO NOT POST ONCE YOU ARE DEAD.* Do not provide hints or  comments that will intentionally or otherwise influence the living  player's choices for lynch and/or actions. I will neg you and not allow you in any further games that I may or may not host. 
*PLEASE BE AS ACTIVE AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN.* Remember that  consecutively not voting in the day phase earns you a splendid modkill.  However, if you have a legitimate reason to be inactive, inform me ahead  of time of the reason for anticipated inactivity and how long the  perceived duration of such will be.
*ROLE REVEALING IS NOT ALLOWED! *However, you are allowed to lightly role hint your role. I'll decide what's "lightly". Do not post screen caps nor copypasta the contents of *ANY MESSAGE CONTAINING YOUR ROLES*. You shall be modkilled if you do.
I would like to inform you all that *THE ROLE ASSIGNMENT IS RANDOM* so any fandom, gender, and name basis for role assignment is moot. 
*The mafia godfathers must send in the mafia’s night actions along  with the faction kill. Only one PM will be accepted, so if you fuck up,  too bad.*
Also, pay attention to your role descriptions as some actions can be  used only at night and only at day, some actions can be used at either  night or day, and some actions can be used every night and day.
*The player with the most votes will get lynched. *
If a kill fails, the target will be labeled as *[????]* and it will be simply stated that the attack failed.
Any questions, PM me.
​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

*PLAYER LIST
Alive: 6/20

*1. ~Mystic Serenade~
2. WAD
3. Chaos [Rainbow Dash]
4. Belphegoob
5. Franky [Sea Serpent]
6. Gaia Moon [Rarity]
7. >.>
8. Sajin [Royal Guard]
9. Funkfreed [DJ Pon-3]
10. Keiichi Song [Trixie]
11. Laix [Twilight Sparkle]
12. Cokie the Clown [Gilda]
13. DJ Scruffy [Dragon]
14. Ishamael [Discord]
15. Legend [Zecora] (Originally Derpy Hooves)
16. LegendaryBeauty
17. Chibason [Spike]
18. VashTS [Derpy Hooves] (Originally Zecora)
19. PervySageSensei
20. Cubey [Apple Bloom]

Replacements:
1. Seiko
2. Immortal King
3.
4.
5.

---------------------------------

*PHASE ACTIONS
*
*DAY PHASE 1:*





*NIGHT PHASE 1:
*


*DAY PHASE 2:

* 


*NIGHT PHASE 2:

*


*DAY PHASE 3:*




*NIGHT PHASE 3:

*

*DAY PHASE 4: 

*


*NIGHT PHASE 4: 

*

*DAY PHASE 5:

*

*NIGHT PHASE 5:*




*DAY PHASE 6:

*

*NIGHT PHASE 6:*




*DAY PHASE 7:

*


*NIGHT PHASE 7:*



*DAY PHASE 8:*


​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

*Meanwhile, In A Town Near Ponyville...
*​


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 14, 2011)

First!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 14, 2011)

Second


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2011)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll try to keep a active vote count, but no promises.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

Gotta go to class.

*[Vote No Lynch]* because I doubt it'll change anytime soon anyways


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 14, 2011)

HOWDY FOLKS


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 14, 2011)

why am i the only Fodder tier member in this game


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

So how bout them ponies


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

Finished adblocking all pony-related images in this thread.

Let's get down to business.

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2011)

But Ponys  

I am so excitied


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

LB don't you think you're a bit too... outclassed here


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

By ponies? Not in the slightest.

I just so happen to hunt them for their manes.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

That's just inhumane you sick fuck


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

So was your mother giving birth to you and leaving the world with such a burden. Your point?


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

I was put on this Earth to destroy you so it kind of evens out


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

And how's that working out for you?


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

I wish you would change your name to WhatABitch


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

Concession accepted.


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2011)

Ponies. That's all I've got to say.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi peoples, this is a pretty small game. Hope there isn't a lot of inactifagging. 

also inb4 bel is rainbow dash.


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 14, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Hi peoples, this is a pretty small game. Hope there isn't a lot of inactifagging.


I can kind of see that happening already... o.o

I'm actually only going to be on for about an hour or so before I get off for the night. It's good that the game started later though, since it gives me some time after school to come back and check the thread.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't worry, I randomized all the roles.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

What's your sig referencing, Scruffy, about a contract?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 14, 2011)

hmm i wonder were belp is
i figured she would be very active and be posting endless amounts of MLP pics and youtube videos


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What's your sig referencing, Scruffy, about a contract?


Oh, it's a reference to Puella Magi Madoka Magica. 

You may have one wish granted, but in return you must become a Magical Girl.

/not MLP talk


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

And here I thought someone wanted to make a bet.


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And here I thought someone wanted to make a bet.


I wouldn't mind making one of those


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 14, 2011)

So many good day 1 lynch choices 

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> hmm i wonder were belp is
> i figured she would be very active and be posting endless amounts of MLP pics and youtube videos



Belph is obviously the GF....


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 14, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Belph is obviously the GF....



that or rainbow dash


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

*[change vote lynch vashds]*

im testing something!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2011)

It has started. 

*[VOTE LYNCH SAJIN]*
Haven't had the chance to do this for a while.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

in before there is a rape pony


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 14, 2011)

Ponies


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

Rofl's right 

*[VOTE LYNCH Sajin]*

Never get to do this again so why not


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2011)

Friendship is magic  Now what are we doing
Sajin? Cubey?


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm jumping on the bandwagon 

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 14, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Friendship is science  Now who are we lynching
> Sajin? LB?



fixed it:ho


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2011)

I rebuke that  Friendship is magic!!!*Magic*

*[Vote Sajin]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 14, 2011)

Whelp, I'm getting off now. Hopefully I don't have too much to catch up on in the morning. D:


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 14, 2011)

Wait, so why are we voting for Sajin?  Oldfag history please


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

No, no. Me and Rofl are voting for Sajin 

I don't know about the rest of you's


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm voting for Sajin cause I like him.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmm alright, since there's actually no evidence on him I won't be banding the wagon lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

i sense a disturbance in the force


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

i wanna wait for this sajin


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No, no. Me and Rofl are voting for Sajin
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you's



I'm just playing pro-Sajin.


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2011)

I just wanted to have a vote down


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2011)

You fools, take your votes off of Sajin. 

He's fucking awesome and this shit is not cool..

You have 30 seconds to comply.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2011)

Franky said:


> I just wanted to have a vote down



You're a suspicious little fella, aren't you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

You heard the man.

*[Vote lynch Chibason]*


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2011)

LB, that's unacceptable.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 14, 2011)

Chiba sounds like a man who can make a kill, or is this an empty threat?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

who did i vote for again

<forgets stuff easily these days


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2011)

WAD said:


> who did i vote for again
> 
> <forgets stuff easily these days



Vashds.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

oh yeah

that dude should die n shit


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You heard the man.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Chibason]*



 This made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> This made me laugh so hard!



IKR


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2011)

WAD said:


> oh yeah
> 
> that dude should die n shit





He's not going to unless you apply some effort, you know.

Or are you expecting him to roll over and die ?


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, it would be nice of him to do my faction that favor


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

Chibason said:


> LB, that's unacceptable.



It's either you or him. WIFOM for me, bitch.


----------



## Sajin (Sep 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

I actually think WAD Franky and Keiichi have much better chance of being mafia but I trusted Cubey to be my nakama and he does that smhsmh.

I don't really care if I die since I'm fodder, but Princess Celestia probably will


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

I did it for you out of love 

Who knows when I'll get to vote you again.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Cubey]*
> 
> I actually think WAD Franky and Keiichi have much better chance of being mafia but I actually trusted Cubey to be my nakama and he does that smhsmh.
> 
> I don't actually care if I die since I'm fodder, but Princess Celestia probably will



< was the first to vote for Sajin
> not even mentioned


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 14, 2011)

Sajin is Spike?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting, Sajin. Very interesting.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It's either you or him. *WIFOM *for me, bitch.



Extra points for the usage of WIFOM 

I'd gladly sacrifice myself for a nakama...this should be well known by now...


----------



## Sajin (Sep 14, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Sajin is Spike?



I'd be surprised if one of the main characters in the show was fodder.

Just saying


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

Friendship is black magic :ho


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 14, 2011)

Friendship is manic


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2011)

Manship is friendic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

i hate ponies


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2011)

WAD said:


> i hate ponies



Ponies love you though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

out of sajin's 3 suspects i bet only one is actually scum


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

*THE ART OF THE TROLL
*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm at a loss for words


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

The hell?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 14, 2011)

My thoughts exactly Legend, what is this guy even supposed to do lol


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

extra gov?


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

>Bill Clinton


----------



## Chibason (Sep 15, 2011)

What in the holy shit stacks does this mean?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

.


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2011)

Answer that, but first. What in the living fuck are "shit stacks?"


----------



## Chibason (Sep 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Answer that, but first. What in the living fuck are "shit stacks?"



You don't want to know bro.....trust me


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

Bill Clinton is a role summoned by the great Princess Celestia, in the Mafia Game "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic". 

However if you're asking about the real Bill Clinton, then he is the Forty-Second President of the United States, which watches "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic" in his free time. He also use to be the Governor of Arkansas.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Bill Clinton is a role summoned by the great Princess Celestia, in the Mafia Game "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic".
> 
> However if you're asking about the real Bill Clinton, then he is the Forty-Second President of the United States, which watches "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic" in his free time. He also use to be the Governor of Arkansas.



Yes, both of those things are quite clear...

But what can Tricky Bill do? That's what we're anxious to find out


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

Well with this game being closed role and all...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 15, 2011)

Jessica, you troll


----------



## Chibason (Sep 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Well with this game being closed role and all...




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

these god damn ponies


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Finished catching up and lol.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

Why do these games always start in the middle of the frikkin night for me :'|

*[Vote Cubey]*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Started at 6AM for me, so I feel ya bra


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

I started it once I got home from Uni.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

*The First Kill
*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*

this is a good wagon


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 15, 2011)

What's going on?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Franky (Sep 15, 2011)

:sanji            .


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 15, 2011)

So yeah if anyone's still wondering, I'm not Dashie. The idea of pressing the players who hopped on the Sajin bandwagon without a reason is sound though, I'll add a *[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]* for now.

And it could've been worse, Jessica could've gone the Princess Molestia route.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> So yeah if anyone's still wondering, I'm not Dashie. The idea of pressing the players who hopped on the Sajin bandwagon without a reason is sound though, I'll add a *[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]* for now.
> 
> And it could've been worse, Jessica could've gone the *Princess Molestia* route.



 lolwut?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 15, 2011)

Princess Trollestia is the more popular meme, but Princess Molestia is still a thing that exists


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I'm glad I don't watch them ponies, they would scar me .


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait I read Bill Clinton  

Is he suppose to be someone important


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> So yeah if anyone's still wondering, I'm not Dashie. The idea of pressing the players who hopped on the Sajin bandwagon without a reason is sound though, I'll add a *[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]* for now.



So you are saying anyone that voted along with the bandwagon is weird? If that the case why not do the person who started the bandwagon than lynching the people who joined for the matter

With that said 

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2011)

Bill Clinton was summoned...


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 15, 2011)

...sounds pretty legit

*[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*


----------



## Chibason (Sep 15, 2011)

I bet his ability has something to do with staining blue dresses


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 15, 2011)

Alright, I'm back now. Fortunately there wasn't too much for me to catch up on.

These bandwagons are pretty interesting though


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey WAD

What's good about the Keiichi wagon?


----------



## Chibason (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, i haz to vote
*
[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*

All the cool kids are doing it...

I watched the first episode of my little pony...Rainbow Dash is THE BEST one of the lot. She rocks!!


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 15, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*
> 
> All the cool kids are doing it...
> 
> I watched the first episode of my little pony...Rainbow Dash is THE BEST one of the lot. She rocks!!


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeaa that purple unicorn...do not like. She's a jerk.


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't actually watched too much of it meself, only a few episodes. It's on my backlog.

Anyway, before I forget, putting my vote now.

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 15, 2011)

Bill Clinton, the fuck?


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone who watches family guy knows Bill Clinton's a boss.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Hey WAD
> 
> What's good about the Keiichi wagon?






Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Cubey]*
> 
> I actually think WAD Franky and Keiichi have much better chance of being mafia but I trusted Cubey to be my nakama and he does that smhsmh.
> 
> I don't really care if I die since I'm fodder, but Princess Celestia probably will





WAD said:


> out of sajin's 3 suspects i bet only one is actually scum



Flawless logic 

I'm curious about the splitwagon on Cubey, too.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 15, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*
> 
> All the cool kids are doing it...
> 
> I watched the first episode of my little pony...Rainbow Dash is THE BEST one of the lot. She rocks!!



Hell yeah she does.

Also the lack of actual thought going on this phase is disappointing. Hopefully Keiichi gets in here soon so some pressing can happen.

Also lol, poor Rofl.



Keiichi Song said:


> So you are saying anyone that voted along with the bandwagon is weird? If that the case why not do the person who started the bandwagon than lynching the people who joined for the matter
> 
> With that said
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Cubey]*





>.> said:


> < was the first to vote for Sajin
> > not even mentioned


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

It's pretty simple.

There is most definitely scum amongst Keiichi, Sajin, or Cubey.

We'll get one of them soon


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

But what if you're the scum in Sajin's list?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 15, 2011)

Chaos looking a little suspicious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

Chaos said:


> But what if you're the scum in Sajin's list?



But you and I both know it's not the case 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Chaos looking a little suspicious



Indeed. Especially since he's defensive of Keiichi.

If she's scum, highly increases teh chance he is


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 15, 2011)

Well Keiichi and Cubey seem pretty mutually exclusive right now if she's trying to switch the wagon to him. Not sure how much her ignoring Rofl as the first to vote Sajin might implicate him if she flips scum though.


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2011)

Both Chaos and Scruffy looking sus as fuck. I agree with Bel and WAD that Keiichi's been a bit too flip-floppy.

*[VOTE LYNCH Keiichi Song]*

I have a feeling Sajin is town.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

WAD said:


> But you and I both know it's not the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defensive? I was merely asking for a reason x]

Leave it to mafia to get lynched just for asking questions, something the whole game is built on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Defensive? I was merely asking for a reason x]
> 
> Leave it to mafia to get lynched just for asking questions, something the whole game is built on



Suspicious questions


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2011)

Indeed they are


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

WAD said:


> Suspicious questions



Come at me bro


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2011)

Franky said:


> I'm jumping on the bandwagon
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Sajin]*



What bandwagon?


Franky said:


> I'm voting for Sajin cause I like him.






Franky said:


> I just wanted to have a vote down


*
[VOTE LYNCH Franky]
*
Wow.



Chaos said:


> Why do these games always start in the middle of the frikkin night for me :'|
> 
> *[Vote Cubey]*



 British Bastards 4 EVAR.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Franky's dead


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> What bandwagon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Franky's dead 

And I'm dutch.

W/e.


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG REALLY  I should go read through the actions first.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 15, 2011)

You cannot vote for Franky because Franky is too busy being dead!

Wow, ninja'd 3 times >>


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

GMT +                                ?
@Chaos 


Yeah Laix xD


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd delete that post if I was allowed 

I have nothing then


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

You should probably read a phase before doing something


----------



## Laix (Sep 15, 2011)

When you rush on and try to post asap to avoid a modkill you don't think  At least I don't.

I read the first page or so, found that the most suspicious then posted that, ready to read the rest after.

But , just


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't feel bad, it happens .


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> GMT +                                ?
> @Chaos
> 
> 
> Yeah Laix xD



GMT+1


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

GMT+2 So close !!


----------



## Sajin (Sep 15, 2011)

I approve of all the pro-Sajin play in this thread as of late :33

You guys are placing way too much faith in my list but I don't mind


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

I merely have faith that out of three guesses in a 20 player game that one of your suspects would actually be scum


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

Should I end the phase right now? 

Also just saying, I may, or may not, be here tomorrow, so if I'm not, the night phase will be prolonged till Saturday, if I am here then it will just be a regular schedule.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

If there's a lynch then end, seems kinda dead


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay fine, Phase end incoming.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2011)

Shit i forgot about this game

*[Vote no lynch]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

has it been 24 hours


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 15, 2011)

lol?

Well *[Vote Lynch Chaos]* then

Most suspicious guy to me at least


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

o man this phase be real interesting

the vote dodging is sus

isnt the votes basically tied between cubey and jess?

the voting patterns in this phase will surely be handy


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

How can the host be tied with Cubey in votes?


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2011)

ive been lost this entire the phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2011)

errrr i mean cubey and keiichi

my bad teehee


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

You're not the only one Legend 

Not sure WAD, so many people switched and wagoned so it could be anyone's lynch >.>


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

Just rechecked and it's tied with Kei and Cubey. Going to have to randomize it.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 15, 2011)

The RNG gods, who will they smile upon!


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh shit 

And I agree, WAD, the vote dodging was sus. The way people started ducking for cover when the phase was announced to end, was indeed 

Now, Keiichi, Chaos, Scruffy.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 15, 2011)

Cubey, will you beg to RNG-sama?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2011)

*The End of the First Day
*​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 16, 2011)

The Night Phase will continue as I have things I need to do in real life. I will be back home tomorrow to start the next Day Phase up.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2011)

*Start of a New Day*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

You should mention who Rainbow Dash was.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2011)

Yo Jessica, Season 2's first episode is out on Youtube, have you seen it yet


----------



## Kei (Sep 17, 2011)

Damn shit got dark


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You should mention who Rainbow Dash was.



I noticed right as I posted and I edited it. 



Belphegoob said:


> Yo Jessica, Season 2's first episode is out on Youtube, have you seen it yet



Yes I have. 



Keiichi Song said:


> Damn shit got dark



I know.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

To those that watch MLP:


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2011)

It's so nice to have the ponies back. Canterlot looks absolutely breathtaking, the background artists did a phenomenal job :33

I see you've kept up with things, seeing as Discord is in the game, presumably as an independent maimer.

Requiescat in peace Dashie ;n;


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> It's so nice to have the ponies back. Canterlot looks absolutely breathtaking, the background artists did a phenomenal job :33
> 
> I see you've kept up with things, seeing as Discord is in the game, presumably as an independent maimer.
> 
> Requiescat in peace Dashie ;n;



How would Discord be in this game if the episode released this morning? 

But yes, rest in peace RD, my favorite pony.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow so Rainbow's dead. :/.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> How would Discord be in this game if the episode released this morning?



Spoilers 



Jessicα said:


> But yes, rest in peace RD, my favorite pony.



The best pony :<


----------



## Chibason (Sep 17, 2011)

Chaos was soooo active in Day Phase that I'm totally not surprised he was killed by Mafia 

Seriously, how did they find him already?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 17, 2011)

damn Rainbow Dash the main pony of the show is dead by night 1
thats kind of fuck up:/


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Wasn't someone adding Chaos to a suspect list last phase?  

Kinda lame it happened though :/.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 17, 2011)

Well Chaos did go at it with WAD a little, but I would think WAD is better than to kill him after that...Note: Bel, Laix & Gaia were all on during that period...


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

I wanna know how our vigi isnt bulletproof


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol I like how my sets have convinced people Rainbow Dash is the main character. Anyways today we prolly ought to continue looking into Keiichi Song and the people who upvoted Cubey.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 17, 2011)

I never watched the show and I thought Rainbow Dash is the main character of that franchise...


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle is the Main Character


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> Twilight Sparkle is the Main Character



wow i don't even know who that is
i've assumed that Rainbow dash was the main pony since she was the only one i knew


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

@Chiba - I'm usually always on, not sure what the point of it is?


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

Purple Unicorn


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 17, 2011)

Everybody assuming Rainbow is the main character due to Belph. 

Was Chaos suspicious of anyone yesterday? I don't know why he would be targeted of all people


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2011)

Rainbow Dash isn't the main character, she's just the best pony :33

*[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

*watched half of the 1st season >.>*


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2011)

The main characters:

*Spoiler*: __ 














>Doesn't count Spike as a main character.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 17, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> @Chiba - I'm usually always on, not sure what the point of it is?



Just that you were there during the limited time that he posted in the phase....

I'm sure it amounts to nothing...most likely



Ishamael said:


> Everybody assuming Rainbow is the main character due to Belph.



Nope, not at all. I've been around since the inception of MLP, back in the glorious 80's....and I've always assumed Rainbow Dash was the MC based on her design. 

She looks the most main character-ish. I even googled twilight sparkle...RD looks better...


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

Spike is a main


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2011)

Can we assume LB's favorite pony would be Rarity?


----------



## Chibason (Sep 17, 2011)

Wait what?! 2 of those mofo's are freakin unicorns :amazed

Twilight Sparkle isn't even a real pony


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 17, 2011)

You trying to tell us something there Jessica?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

Based on designs, it'd be Rainbow Dash. Based on everything else, they're all garbage.


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Can we assume LB's favorite pony would be Rarity?



Either Rarity or Princess Luna


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> *watched half of the 1st season >.>*



Finish it bro :33


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 17, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Was Chaos suspicious of anyone yesterday? I don't know why he would be targeted of all people


Chaos only voted for Cubey. From what he posted, it doesn't look like he was suspicious of anyone else. 

We could go with Keiichi Song, considering the whole point of that bandwagon was for pressuring. 

Sucks that our day vigi was killed though :/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the rep, Chiba. Reminds me to adblock Belphegoob's set once more.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> You trying to tell us something there Jessica?



If I were to role assign then yes, that'd be true. 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Based on designs, it'd be Rainbow Dash.* Based on everything else, they're all garbage.



 For bolded.



Legend said:


> Either Rarity or Princess Luna



True, quite true, completely forgot about her.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

I should kill myself for thinking the damn ponies look cool


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

Posting on a completely unrelated topic, since it's urgent:


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2011)

Friendship is magic, LB :33


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

Friendship will result in your ending up in a jail at 4 am in the morning with a freshly spliced limb and acute memory loss.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 17, 2011)

What am I even reading right now lol


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> True, quite true, completely forgot about her.


Im good

ill continue it soon Bel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2011)

people who are offtopic and should know better to have definitely vote for KS by now after 3 pages of convo with only 1 vote are sus

i dont care to go over the list on who was splitting the Cubey wagon either last phase

*[vote lynch keiichi song]*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I'll watch it when I'm secluded and when no one's around in a 5km radius .

*[Vote lynch Keiichi song] *

I'll trust WAD for now .


----------



## Chibason (Sep 17, 2011)

WAD's right, Keiichi Song is the best candidate for now

*[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

Let's bandwagon, since I've got other shit to do as well.

*[Vote lynch Keiichi Song]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 17, 2011)

i'll wait for Keiichi to get here before i place my vote


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2011)

you do that scumbag


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

I was actually thinking the same. I used to do that too, wait for both sides, but then town made its stance clear in regards to that. Either bandwagon or you're scum. So bandwagoning it is.

Cokie, you're scum.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Keichii Song]*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Logic is logic


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Keichii Song]*

I thought I saw them pop in the thread awhile ago..


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 17, 2011)

i'm cool with going after Keiichi he is the best person to vote for right now
i just don't like making a massive wagon on some one before they defend themselves since once the wagon gets too big its almost impossible to stop it 
i'm just giving Keiichi a chance to talk before i decide anything


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Keiichi posted and then disappeared .


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 17, 2011)

When did she post?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Damn shit got dark



@Mystic                  ~


----------



## Sajin (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know if I should vote for Keiichi since I do have her as one of the main suspects but the wagon looks very easy and Chiba's post looks way forced to me -




Chibason said:


> Chaos was soooo active in Day Phase that I'm totally not surprised he was killed by Mafia
> 
> Seriously, how did they find him already?



I'll decide on a vote later since I have to make a second post anyway (smh unnecessary rules)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2011)

keiichi's wagon is pretty easy

im down to vote for cookie though


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Cookie? Who's that .


----------



## Chibason (Sep 17, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I don't know if I should vote for Keiichi since I do have her as one of the main suspects but the wagon looks very easy and Chiba's post looks way forced to me -



Awwwww, Sajin bro is focusing on little ol' me 

Honestly, that was my sincere reaction upon finding out that our vigi was so easily picked off


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 17, 2011)

Those write ups are soo long but at the same time for a pony game they are also a bit dark it's kinda creepy.

I'll hop on the wagon for now but I'll be around should KS pop in.

*[Vote lynch keiichi song]*


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> >Doesn't count Spike as a main character.



Spike is a god


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2011)

A Voice Speaks Up

Putting on his mic and his shades, he sat back in his chair as he announced:

*[???] *- Hey yo, I just wanna tell yah to lynch Keiichi Song, and if you don't then you're a big dong. That's all for now, word!

The announcement went off, and the day continued like normal.​


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol is that supposed to be Spike?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 18, 2011)

did he really need to put that in an announcement


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 18, 2011)

lol dong...I'm laughing and tears are rolling down my face. I can't remember the last time I heard someone say dong.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 18, 2011)

lol dear Lord, what was that


----------



## Olivia (Sep 18, 2011)

Blame my illness for any strange write-ups.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2011)

> dong



Weird word to use.....


----------



## Olivia (Sep 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 18, 2011)

What is this, I don't even...


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm skeptical now, but I guess I'll jump on the wagon.

*[Vote lynch Keiichi Song]*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2011)

Imma be a dong. 

*[VOTE LYNCH MYSTIC]*



I'm a dong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

no defense = no mercy


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 18, 2011)

That isn't exactly a bad thing, after all there's more than one mafioso and Keiichi is going to get lynched regardless. At least a few people need to think for themselves this game or we will be undergoing a serious dong famine.

**


----------



## Hawk (Sep 18, 2011)

Rofl the dong .


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> Rofl the dong .



And then I was a dong.


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to go look and see who started this whole Keiichi thing.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> I'm going to go look and see who started this whole Keiichi thing.



I think that was WAD. 
maybe.


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

Nevermind,

*[VOTE LYNCH Keiichi Song]*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> I'm going to go look and see who started this whole Keiichi thing.





Laix said:


> Nevermind,
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Keiichi Song]*





Interesting.
Very interesting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

**


----------



## Chibason (Sep 18, 2011)

Rofl, why you gotta be such a Dong, bro?


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 18, 2011)

Rofl confirmed for dong tier.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Rofl, why you gotta be such a Dong, bro?





Ishamael said:


> Rofl confirmed for dong tier.





Dongs are people, too, you know.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 18, 2011)

You're a bro-dong  

Don't   about it .


----------



## Sajin (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, doesnt seem like anything will change either way. Might as well *[Vote lynch Keiichi Song]*

If she's innocent I suspect Chiba and to a lesser degree WAD. If not, then look at those who wagoned Cubey last day phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't bother gunning for WAD.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 18, 2011)

Whether she's innocent or not, I am a Townie, bro.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

LB is such a qtpie

but srsly

we must defeat da cookie if anything


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

I doubt Kei's innocent, otherwise she would be defending herself more.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 18, 2011)

She hasn't even posted after the first post implicating the thread's darkness after rainbow's death.


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

In my game she was town, and at the slightest suspicion of her being mafia she was quick to defend herself, and even went as far as lie detecting one of her own posts to prove her innocence.

She has been online since she was first accused. Kei is often one who likes to give up early which makes me sad, as she is good at Mafia Games. 

If she turns out scum, we should look at the ones who were eithe reluctant to vote for her, or jumped on the bandwagon with barely any words on it. I'll be going through the thread soon enough as it's quite small.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

laix seems helpful

too helpful

dun dun dun


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

And you seem to be doing a good job at blending 

But I like your set


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

but i am innocent though


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

Ish, Saijin, Vash TS and Pervy are some of the lowest posters in the thread. The first three have posted five times, while Pervy has posted just once. 

Vash:



Vash TS said:


> Hi peoples, this is a pretty small game. Hope there isn't a lot of inactifagging.
> 
> also inb4 bel is rainbow dash.



Typical starting post. Stating what is the obvious, and even those it's just 'introductory posts' this one stood out the most to me.



Vash TS said:


> *[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*
> 
> All the cool kids are doing it...
> 
> I watched the first episode of my little pony...Rainbow Dash is THE BEST one of the lot. She rocks!!



Another generic post. While people are mostly discussing the whole Kei/Saijin thing, he simply bandwagons with a cheesy statement, followed by an attempt at blending by showing his love for Rainbow Dash.



Vash TS said:


> Yeaa that purple unicorn...do not like. She's a jerk.



Another.



> Those write ups are soo long but at the same time for a pony game they are also a bit dark it's kinda creepy.
> 
> I'll hop on the wagon for now but I'll be around should KS pop in.
> 
> *[Vote lynch keiichi song]*



More stating the obvious/generic comments, bandwagoning with barely any comments.



Vash TS said:


> lol dong...I'm laughing and tears are rolling  down my face. I can't remember the last time I heard someone say  dong.



Another.

 I want to see if Kei comes out scum or townie first however.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

this is all very interesting


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 18, 2011)

well if Keiichi is never gonna defend himself 
*[Vote lynch keiichi song]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch Keiichi Song]*

Banding the wagon


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> Ish, Saijin, Vash TS and Pervy are some of the lowest posters in the thread. The first three have posted five times, while Pervy has posted just once.


I'm just waiting for the lynch to come through and Keichii to flip town so my mafia can continue to steam roll


----------



## Olivia (Sep 18, 2011)

Day phase will end in roughly a hour.

I was extending the Day Phase a bit because I'm going to be at the hospital tomorrow, and I want the Night Phase to only last 24 hours, so I've been letting it roll for a little longer then needed.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 18, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I'm just waiting for the lynch to come through and Keichii to flip town so my mafia can continue to steam roll



Are you just doing this in all of your current games lol


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 18, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Are you just doing this in all of your current games lol


Pretty much >.>

I should stop but I'm so mind numbingly bored most of the time, gotta do something lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

**


----------



## Olivia (Sep 18, 2011)

*Feeling Sick*​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2011)

*A Quick Attack
*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

what the hell is happening

btw i trust belphegoob 100% he is town as well as LB

the question is, who was dodging voting for keiichi yesterday for pages after belph voted? and who split the votes on day 1 to deflect her lynch?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2011)

The Royal Guard was attacked last night, but since they have four lives they have three more lives.

Zecora the strange Zebra was maimed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

oh i get it 

now to let belph lead the charge

the torch has been passed to the new generation


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 19, 2011)

WAD said:


> oh i get it
> 
> now to let belph lead the charge
> 
> the torch has been passed to the new generation


I miss the WAD that would fill the pages with spam scum hunting 

I'm sure there's a vote count for both days somewhere back if you want to see who dodged the wagons yesterday and the first day.


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 19, 2011)

So Keiichi flipped mafia after all. 

And it looks like mafia's kill was wasted on someone who had four lives 

There are plenty of inactive people in this game. Laix made a good post on one of them: Vash. Since this is probably the best method of bringing people into the thread and actually getting some progress done..

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

Vash TS has been active enough, 5-6 posts. And he voted for KS on both occasions.

So I have a very strong town read from him.

Try again?


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh my right out the gates huh? Laix was riding me pretty hard last day phase. I'm a townie. I was different but now I'm just like the rest of you.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2011)

PervySageSensei is up for a modkill.

Not sure about modblocks though.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow phase is slow.. People need to get in here 

Hmm, let's just say I'm going with my gut here...
*
[Vote Lynch Ishamael]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 19, 2011)

WAD said:


> Vash TS has been active enough, 5-6 posts. And he voted for KS on both occasions.
> 
> So I have a very strong town read from him.
> 
> Try again?


Is it just the fact that he voted KS both times what made you believe he's town? 

[with what he's just said he's basically confirmed town, but I just wanted some clarification]


Vash TS said:


> Oh my right out the gates huh? Laix was riding me pretty hard last day phase. I'm a townie. I was different but now I'm just like the rest of you.


So you're claiming Zecora, then? 

Whelp, that pretty much clears you then. If you aren't the real Zecora then he/she could easily call you out, but it wouldn't have made any sense for you to do that if that were the case. 

This is just going to be temporary until more people get in here, but...

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe anyone who was on Keiichi's wagon when they could have easily deferred to Cubey's on Day 1 is town.

I also am curious why you find Laix so trustworthy?


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 19, 2011)

WAD said:


> I believe anyone who was on Keiichi's wagon when they could have easily deferred to Cubey's on Day 1 is town.
> 
> I also am curious why you find Laix so trustworthy?


That's a pretty valid point. 

Well, to be honest, the only person who I trust at all is Vash since he's just basically confirmed himself as town. 

That said, Laix's read of Vash was more or less something I agreed with. His earlier posts were not really contributing much, and his votes appeared to be bandwagon. When there's not much going on in the game and a bunch of people are laying low, we have little to go off of, so that seemed like a reasonable vote to go with.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 19, 2011)

Let's generate some discussion.

*[Vote lych DJ Scruffy]*

Avoided the Keiichi wagon day one and elected to vote for Cubey instead who was second or tied in the votes at that point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

oh he's one of those!

*[Vote Lynch DJ Scruffy]*


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 19, 2011)

*[Vote lych DJ Scruffy]*

For attacking me so fervently. I got ma eye on you bro.


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 19, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Let's generate some discussion.
> 
> *[Vote lych DJ Scruffy]*
> 
> Avoided the Keiichi wagon day one and elected to vote for Cubey instead who was second or tied in the votes at that point.





Ishamael said:


> So many good day 1 lynch choices
> 
> *[Vote lynch Cubey]*


Really?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 19, 2011)

@WAD: *brohoof*

It'd also be prudent to look at the last few people who hopped on the KS wagon, but yeah I'm pretty okay with pressing Scruffy based on Isha's read.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 19, 2011)

*[Vote lynch DJ Scruffy]*


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch DJ Scruffy]*

Definite Mafia Get


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 19, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Really?


Everyone knows I vote Cubey or RNG day one


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch DJ Scruffy]*
silly scum you should know better than to try to lead a lynch


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 19, 2011)

Everyone coming out of the woodwork to wagon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

Well if Scruffy isn't scum then I'm quite sure of at least two others who are


----------



## Sajin (Sep 19, 2011)

*[Vote lynch DJ Scruffy]* Looks like a good lynch.

If he's guilty (I think there's a good chance) Laix might very well be mafia too, as obvious as it seems, and not just because scruffy mentioned him but because one of his previous posts -



Laix said:


> I'm going to go look and see who started this whole Keiichi thing.



Then he suddenly changed his mind, maybe he just gave up on saving Keiichi.


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 19, 2011)

So much bandwagon going on 

As far as my vote for Cubey goes, I had no idea what the vote count was at the time. I knew there was a wagon on Keiichi, but I assumed it was large enough that my vote wouldn't matter. There wasn't much to my vote. No reason in particular why I chose him. :S

If that's the only thing that I'm being pressed on, then that's really the best defense I can give. Lynching me won't really be a significant loss for town anyways.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch DJ Scruffy]*

Seems easy enough lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *[Vote lych DJ Scruffy]*
> 
> For attacking me so fervently. I got ma eye on you bro.



I never saw you as one into ponies.....


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Might as will go with it then, this is a good info lynch either way. If Scruffy flips town, Isha should be looked at. Similarly, one of Rofl or Laix is prolly mafia. And I'd like to see more from Funkfreed.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 19, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I never saw you as one into ponies.....


 I like teh poniez bro. You don't even know. Rainbow Dash 4eva.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Also I feel like Discord/the maimer is one of Mystic, Legend or Isha. Though if he's indie it could easily be someone who's currently on my townlist, I don't know how to look for indies :<

Wonder if we need to kill him to win 

Also @Jessica, why doesn't Zecora speak in rhyme


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

How wrong you are about me bel


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Also I feel like Discord/the maimer is one of Mystic, Legend or Isha. Though if he's indie it could easily be someone who's currently on my townlist, I don't know how to look for indies :<
> 
> Wonder if we need to kill him to win
> 
> Also @Jessica, why doesn't Zecora speak in rhyme



Because it's been forever since I've seen Zecora so I couldn't exactly remember how she spoke, only remembered her accent. 

Also Write-Up incoming.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2011)

*Time To Listen Up
*
The pony smiled, looking at the success it brought town last phase. He now decided to try it again, as he spoke:

*[???]: *Dat DJ Scruffy seems like a dong 2 me.

With that he stopped talking and let go of his mike, knowing that was enough for the day.​


----------



## Chibason (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm sure someone's little brother is playing that role.  lol


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2011)

To be fair I edited the original write-up for the previous day phase to say dong.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 19, 2011)

I think I like it better that way. Lynch all the dongs :33


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2011)

Whoa, are names are back to normal.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 20, 2011)

Dongs? I'm looking at you Rofl .


----------



## Laix (Sep 20, 2011)

I changed my mind because I had evidence to support the lynch.


----------



## Laix (Sep 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DJ Scruffy]*

Trust me on this guys. Scum right there.

EDIT:  there's already a bandwagon on him. Well I've got evidence anyway.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Might as will go with it then, this is a good info lynch either way. If Scruffy flips town, Isha should be looked at. Similarly, one of *Rof*l or Laix is *prolly mafia*. And I'd like to see more from Funkfreed.



Lol no.



Gaia Moon said:


> Dongs? I'm looking at you Rofl .


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2011)

Forgot to vote. 

*[VOTE LYNCH DJ SCRUFFY]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2011)

ku

ku

ku


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 20, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Might as will go with it then, this is a good info lynch either way. If Scruffy flips town, Isha should be looked at. Similarly, one of Rofl or Laix is prolly mafia. *And I'd like to see more from Funkfreed.*



Right here.

Also:

*[Vote lynch DJ Scruffy]*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2011)

WAD said:


> ku
> 
> ku
> 
> ku



Interesting.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Funkfreed]*, don't think I've voted yet this phase.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch DJ Scruffy] 
*


----------



## Chibason (Sep 20, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I think I like it better that way. Lynch all the dongs :33



Rofl is the most Dongeriffic of us all...yet I'm not inclined to say he's Mafia here...


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 20, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> PervySageSensei is up for a modkill.



Bwaaaah  I was out all day long the other day. I had thought I would of been able to post whenever I got home but my timing was all messed up  

And I thought I was only role blocked if I don't post for a day  I did vote the first day and talked abit, I think.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DJ Scruffy]*

 might as well join one more band wagon before I get snuffed out


----------



## Sajin (Sep 20, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> *[Vote Lynch Funkfreed]*, don't think I've voted yet this phase.



That's a somewhat weird vote, especially after Laix claimed have evidence on Scruffy and pretty much everyone has voted for him.

/semiuseless second daily post


----------



## Chibason (Sep 20, 2011)

I need to switch votes

*[Vote Lynch DJScruffy]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 20, 2011)

How convenient for Laix to have "evidence" of me being scum and therefore reasoning for his vote


----------



## Laix (Sep 20, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> How convenient for Laix to have "evidence" of me being scum and therefore reasoning for his vote



What are you trying to imply?  You're gonna flip scum bro.


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 20, 2011)

Laix said:


> What are you trying to imply?  You're gonna flip scum bro.



A few people raised some suspicions on you, but to clear yourself, you're claiming you have evidence to support lynching me.


----------



## Laix (Sep 20, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> A few people raised some suspicions on you, but to clear yourself, you're claiming you have evidence to support lynching me.



I see what you're trying to do.

You're trying to turn the attention to me, and sus out my role. Not gonna happen mate.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 20, 2011)

The affiliation in the write-up will decide upon Laix's fate .


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 20, 2011)

Laix said:


> I see what you're trying to do.
> 
> You're trying to turn the attention to me, and sus out my role. Not gonna happen mate.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 20, 2011)

Dj is slightly changing my voting option...*considers Laix with a new necktie*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Rofl is the most Dongeriffic of us all...yet I'm not inclined to say he's Mafia here...



Ah... :33
Chiba.. such a bro.


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 20, 2011)

Whelp, getting lynched, so..

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to play Jessica. I had a fun time playing. Good luck to everyone else who's still in.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 20, 2011)

@Sajin: I never bandwagon, adding another vote to the pile would be worthless and I'd rather hit suspects flying under the radar instead to keep them on the tips on their hooves.

My read on Rofl mostly comes from something KS did, though it could've been a desperation move to stay alive.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 20, 2011)

*One IS What He Eats...Or Something.
*
As the sun started to set a creature started to awaken. He really only stayed awake at nights, sleeping during the day. It was a giant red Dragon, sleeping inside of a mountain. It yawned, and suddenly a big black puff of smoke escaped its mouth. Rubbing it's stomach it grabbed a handful of jewels and gems, promptly swallowing them. However without taking a bite he swallowed, blocking his air passage. Without out any air to get to his brain he was knocked out cold.

------------------

*Dragon*(DJ Scruffy) has been Lynched!

*DAY PHASE 3 HAS ENDED! NIGHT PHASE 4 HAS BEGAN, NO TALKING!

*Also if anyone wants to send PM's out to the players announcing that the night phase has started that would be great, as I'm a bit busy at the moment. ​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 21, 2011)

*A Slow Night*

The Royal Guard kept stationed, in front of the Princess's Castle. However another unexpected visitor appeared to them.

*[???]: *You all are like a repeating disk. There's no fault, no rules, and no risk. Since all you do is guard and stand, one would call you boring and bland. There's no point in stopping this now, all of you might as well go out with a pow.  

Snapping a white large flash enveloped them, and they joined together into one pony. However they had lost their wings as well, rending them useless.

------------------

*Royal Guard* has been Maimed by *[???]

**DAY PHASE HAS BEGAN!*​


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Funkfreed]*

Let's get this started.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 21, 2011)

Really no post yet? 

edit: You just had to do that Belph, didn't you?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 21, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> *[Vote Lynch Funkfreed]*
> 
> Let's get this started.



Y U no liek me?


----------



## Chibason (Sep 21, 2011)

So, I noticed there were 2 Day kills on Day 1...but none since then. 

Also, in a surprising turn of events, Bill Clinton was summoned...

Not so surprisingly, he hasn't done shit yet


----------



## Chibason (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh and *[Vote Lynch Legend]*

for great justice


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

Dead Game ATM

Wrong move Chiba, whats your reasoning


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 21, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Y U no liek me?



The list of potential mafia is very small and I'm pressuring the least active one of them. If you're innocent, then contribute a bit, give us your town and scumreads. Things don't get done if people don't speak up.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> Dead Game ATM
> 
> Wrong move Chiba, whats your reasoning



haha, as if you don't know why


----------



## Olivia (Sep 21, 2011)

Not my fault.


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

you are implying something that i have no clue what you are reffering too


----------



## Chibason (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll prolly change it Legend....I just get this feeling...


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Should be two mafia left - Nightmare Moon and Gilda. I think both are among Rofl, Mystic, Funkfreed, Laix, Cokie and Legend. Best bet is Funkfreed as godfather and Laix as Gilda, though it's still interesting how KS voted Cubey for starting the bandwagon on Sajin despite Rofl having actually voted for him first.

Discord/maimer is most likely indie, so hard to get a read on his identity but my previous guess still stands. Could be WAD too. Anyone want to add to this or disagree?


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not mafia.

I wish I could say investigate me, but nobody else can.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Oho, if you're claiming investigator, let's hear some results then. Which 4 players have you checked out so far?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

Tempted to modblock you for revealing a ability. (Not saying it's his correct ability, but claiming a ability/role isn't allowed)


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

shit I forgot the rules   mafia games at 6 in the morning is never a good idea.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

So you're a daycop who's conveniently hit both confirmed scum, interesting. I'll believe you for now though, since Dash kind of killed the doctor and we'll know how legit you are soon enough. If so, I'm looking at Funkfreed and Cokie as mafia, unless Chiba has a good reason for suspecting Legend. Who are you checking this phase?


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Who's investigating?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

Editing/Deleting an entire post is against the rules as well Laix.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

shit just modblock me.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

*[???]*(Laix) Has been Modblocked. Next offense will result in a Modkill.
​ This Modblock stays for the entirety of this phase (from when it started) to the end of the night phase.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

A cycle? That's fine 

But this is also a positive thing. If I die/maimed/whatever now/during the night, I'll be 76% sure it's you Belph.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll wait to hear some defense from the accused. Funkfreed's defense so far has been underwhelming and the others haven't posted yet but I agree with Bel for the most part. 

*[Vote lynch FunkFreed]*


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Funkfreed]*

.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Smooth getaway 

Anyways let's get some pressure all up in Funkfreed's grill. What I've got on him isn't concrete, but until I see him contributing with some opinions/reads and more than just a vote I'd be pretty okay with lynching him.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like we'll have just instinct this round.

My scum list would be however:

*Funkfreed* - Posts when need be, hasn't contributed much.
*Pervysagesensei* - Infactifag, and for this post:



> Dj is slightly changing my voting option...*considers Laix with a new necktie*



Despite the amount of evidence against DJ, he was still wondering if he should switch my vote to me.

*>.>* - Usually more active than this.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jessica] *


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Are you Bill Clinton Jessica?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

What makes you think that? 

Plus if I were would I inactifag in my own game?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Ninja'd twice >>

The logic behind assuming any action on you would be from me is flawed, seeing as you made the role you were claiming pretty obvious by the time you mentioned having evidence on Scruffy and any scum would go after you knowing it. I'm more surprised that you weren't maimed or killed last tonight, which was a main reason I had you listed as a mafioso.

This prolly means that Discord at least is at least somewhat new to the game to have missed something like that. Mafia could've been roleblocked or inactive instead but I think it applies to them too. Hitting Chaos N1 seems like an inexperienced move to me.

Pervy I have listed as town for being the 3rd in on KS D1 and leaving her at serious risk of getting lynched. It's possible that he could've just been extremely negligent though.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Well it just struck me really. Bill Clinton hasn't done anything so realistically, he's either:

1. Controlled by his summoner, an inactifag.
2. An inactifag has been selected to become Bill

Or, 

3. Jessica is Bill

Just like Awesome's game where he was summoned


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> Well it just struck me really. Bill Clinton hasn't done anything so realistically, he's either:
> 
> 1. Controlled by his summoner, an inactifag.
> 2. An inactifag has been selected to become Bill
> ...



What if it's the combination of the three?  being sarcastic


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Jessica summoned Bill, became Bill and is now inactifagging.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

That's what totally happened. 

Anyways I'll be off as I have Uni tomorrow. I'll be back at a later time to end this phase.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol well if you think about it, we have the Mane 6, Angel, Sea Serpent, the pony who does announcements, presumably 4 mafia, Discord, Zecora, and 4 royal guards. Spike should be in the game unless Jessica be hatin, and that makes 20 right there.

I wonder who Celestia could be, then 

Also Jessica, think you could hook us up with Dragon's role?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

*Dragon -* 
*[Lazy Dragon]* If attacked, has a 50% shot of killing the attacker, while a 50% chance of being killed itself.

Also don't forget Applebloom.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks :33

Looks like that role stopped mattering when Dash was killed. I'm guessing Nightmare Moon is the godfather and possibly a nexus or investigation role, and Gilda has some passive ability that makes her faction kills stronger.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 22, 2011)

What is inactifagging?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

Every time you say Nightmare Moon I go   I might consider that for one of my name changes.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Inactifagging = being inactive/not posting. It helps scum a lot by depriving town of information and making it difficult to make reads.

Mystic, you haven't been telling us you're town much this game. Any reason why?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 22, 2011)

I like how I'm always in your scum list Bel 

Anyway, *[Vote Lynch Funkfreed]*

Don't buy the noob routine lol


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

You haven't proven yourself town yet, or even claimed it as far as I remember. Perhaps you're too busy sowing the seeds of Discord?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 22, 2011)

This is literally my first time playing this.

And I'm on to you Mystic.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Doesn't mean you can't make observations or contributions. Who do you think is mafia? What about town? What about my accusations, are you going to refute them?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, I can say that lynching me would be a big mistake. I've helped the townies so far. Plus I'd be a terrible godfather.

Personally, I'm suspecting Mystic now, since he jumped on the "lynch FF" bandwagon rather quickly.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> *>.>* - Usually more active than this.



> using my activity to determine my alignment

:galaxyryoma

Oh Laix... why so noob ? 



Belphegoob said:


> Ninja'd twice >>
> 
> The logic behind assuming any action on you would be from me is flawed, seeing as you made the role you were claiming pretty obvious by the time you mentioned having evidence on Scruffy and any scum would go after you knowing it. I'm more surprised that *you weren't maimed or killed last tonight, which was a main reason I had you listed as a mafioso.*



There could be other roles that could have prevented that, other then a doctor.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mystic]*

I'm watchin' ya buddy.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't see this Funk lynch...he doesn't seem like a noob mafioso, more like a noob townie. 

Putting pressure where pressure really should be put* [Vote lynch Mystic]*

There might be someone else that needs more pressure, jus' woke up not gonna think about it much. >.>


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Indeed, your pressure is best placed elsewhere

Not like its required that I claim town during the first phase of every game but alas, I am town once more in this game.


----------



## Sajin (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure who to vote for, Cokie the Clown looks the most suspicious to me atm with Keiichi vote dodge and the way he phrased his scruffy vote made it sound forced to me, but he has 0 votes so it probably wont go anywhere this phase.

Funkfreed looks like an ok lynch but I'm not very excited about it either, I'll probably join the wagon if nothing changes but since I have to make a second post anyway I'll think some more.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

*TeeHee
*
This same pony decided to make another announcement. 
*
[???]: *"I'm back mothufuckas. Laix and Funky seem clean from what I hear. Pervysage on the other hand, he be one to fear!"​


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

PSS I see you lurking


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> Despite the amount of evidence against DJ, he was still wondering if he should switch my vote to me.
> 
> *>.>* - Usually more active than this.



 I didn't change my vote did I? I was just trying to put pressure on you to post abit more is all.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

*looks @ post*

Hm, looks like I can get some respectability now


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch pervy]*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

I wanna see how many people will vote for me 



 Gallows, here I come


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-yO2hgnuqu8[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy the gallows!


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> I didn't change my vote did I? I was just trying to put pressure on you to post abit more is all.



Post a bit more? You made like one post. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH PervySageSensei]*

More confident in this then Funkfreed.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

Bwah, I've been quite distracted with other stuff lately and I've at least posted twice if I could every day phase except the one before the last day phase we had. I don't even remember seeing you post up until now  you been pretty busy? 


And I'ma lmao if I get killed because of that post from Jess. Gonna get voted off the island like some pony near and dear to me already has.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay, fair enough: You was busy which explained your inactifagging. Life is of course more important than an internet mafia game, and I respect that.

But the few posts you have made have been extremely scummy. You posted, hopped on a bandwagon and listened to a _single_ post from _DJ Scruffy._ He suggested me saying that I "Had evidence" to support his bandwagon and _Keiichi Song's_ was scummy. You then considered just from that post if I was worthy of being lynched instead. Just a single post was convincing you despite the amount of evidence including scummy posts that was against _DJ Scruffy._

At that moment, it seemed like you was trying with DJ Scruffy to shift the attention to me, in hopes I'll be bandwagoned instead. You was the only one who seemed to be defending, or at least diverting attention away from such a scummy person.

But in your defense to being mentioned in my scum list, this was your post:



> I didn't change my vote did I? *I was just trying to put pressure on you to post abit more is all.*



Post a bit more? You was and probably still remain the lowest alive poster in the thread. I am still not suggesting your busy schedule being a reason to suspect you as scum. Instead, I am instead suggesting that you poorly attempted to divert_ DJ Scruffy's_ lynch to me, and when this was picked out, your defense was hypocritical at best.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

> Gonna get voted off the island like some pony near and dear to me already has.



Perhaps another reference to the mafia? If I'm not mistaken, the only lynches to take place so far have been successfully on scum.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken there has been plenty of townies killed along with mafia members. Hinting towards either one is just me messing with your head for shits n' giggles.

Plus this is my first time around the bend, so my little comment seems defense somehow. Is that a bad thing? And if you think I'm "scummy" thats cool, idc  lol scummy. 

And if you took that post serious, instead of me just joking around, thats a little overly cautious in itself. Someone could even say that you trying to play the blame game with me is a little defensive. 

If you wanna go ahead and waste this day phase on little ol'me. Go ahead and band wagon me if you feel so strongly about it all  

and  you didn't answer my question from earlier. I'm just trying to make some small talk since I haven't talked to you ina pretty good while


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

VM me if you wanna talk 

Back to mafia games, you can never be too cautious in mafia games. I've seen plenty of games and even been in some where the unexpected are mafia. For example, take SSBB Mafia game. Bowser, who was the godfather, was almost completely blended. When he was finally killed through a lucky random kill, everyone was genuinely surprised that sarun was mafia.

Even if you are a noob to these games, that should _never_ be an excuse. I'm not a pro and don't consider myself one. A rookie at best. I've been playing these games for around 2 months, and still have lots to learn. When I first started playing, I was getting grilled a lot, and often pulled the noob card--- especially when I was mafia. I thought it was an easy way of getting out of hot water, but many just discarded it as a weak defense.

Show me reasons why you aren't mafia. Of course you can't role reveal and I'm not asking for that, but you can try to provide a solid defense. I'm not asking for a gold-medal defense, but just one that's convincing. I don't have much on you, and to be honest I'm going by 2 - 4 scummy posts from you. 

The reason why I'm voting for Funkfreed is because even though he is new to these games just like you, his posts don't strike me as scummy like yours do. 

Oh, and don't just give in with:



> If you wanna go ahead and waste this day phase on little ol'me. Go ahead and band wagon me if you feel so strongly about it all



I know you are better than just given up Pervy. I'm not going to mention certain situations, but there have been a number of times where I've seen you argue your case perfectly. Mafia is just as similar, and those with the best charismatic skills always prevail. 

Show me why you're right and why I'm wrong.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

*looks back on all my posts* I can't  sorry for making so light of your paragraphs man, with me just responding with mere sentences. 

I've been mostly reading everyone's posts and judging them, whether or not their mafia or townie. If I jump on a little late I just bandwagon. Probably the only time I kind of made good on my judgement was on Keii Song. She always seemed a little shifty and she ducked everyone whenever the pressure started up on her. 

I dunno how all of this works and how far I could go with my hinting, without having Jess breathing down my neck with a modkill. Plus I haven't even used my powers yet cause I frankly just don't know how  

But being on the fence is kinda funny since I'm messing with people's heads. I guess you could call the mod's post kind of valid since I would be a good person to fear. I barely post, me joking around could be construed as something bad and I could seem like a good choice since I'm getting friendly with everybody. What Belph said could be a good ticket for me getting friendly with everyone. 


Belphegoob said:


> Pervy I have listed as town for being the 3rd in on KS D1 and leaving her at serious risk of getting lynched. It's possible that he could've just been extremely negligent though.



But, all I have in my defense is that you know that I hinted that I had a pony that was near and dear to me voted off. Which could be either mafia or townie. And probably that time I voted on Keii Song. 


If I get voted off, that kind of relieves me from having to come post in here. Plus it would be pretty funny (well to me).


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 22, 2011)

I wonder who's suspicious.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

You LB. 

@Pervy



> I had a pony that was near and dear to me voted off.



Reading this again and going to check who's been lynched, I see who you're hinting at.  It explains a lot actually. 

If you unsure on how to use your ability, just ask Jess. 

*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*

I'm satisfied. For now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 22, 2011)

I've already been cleared.  I'm the most innocent (and, by extention, pretty much useless) of all.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

I should make a list of confirmed town/maybe town/likely mafia


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

*@Laix-*

 I think I'm either annoying her or she's just too busy to respond. I asked her before and she didn't respond so I've just been twiddling my thumbs. 

But  I think my power is pretty good, but I think I have a pretty good grasp on how to use it I think.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Without crossing the line of role revealing, I _think_ I know what your ability is. This however is based on the knowledge of my ability and town that has died, and my guesses on a balanced town game.

Well being a mafia game, the only person you can ask is Jess  Or you could look up on that mafia game tutorial and see if your ability is there.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm more suspicious of Funk then PSS.

*[Vote lynch Funkfreed]*


----------



## Sajin (Sep 22, 2011)

I doubt PSS is mafia for pretty much the same reason Bel provided, so out of the two, I have to *[Vote lynch Funkfreed]*


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Funkfreed]*

With Pervy clear for now, and me not having much else to go by this will be it for now.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm going to get my vote in later today. 

later


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2011)

i have a gut feeling funkfreed is town


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 22, 2011)

well i still need i get a vote down
*[vote no lynch]*
not buying this funkfreed wagon gut saids he's town


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting, I really want to look into Cokie next phase now.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Funkfreed]*

Watashi wa baka da


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

Phase will end in roughly forty minutes.


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2011)

[VOTE NO LYNCH]

I dont feel safe about this one


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2011)

..............
*[Vote Lynch Funkfreed]*


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2011)

*No You're a Dong*​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2011)

Due to RL shiz I'm going to extend the night phase a bit longer.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay so as you guys can probably tell I've been extremely busy, so I haven't started the recent day phase. However if you guys are still interested then I'll start it, however if all of you have lost interest I'll just end it. Just post here and tell me if you're interested, if not then no need to post.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2011)

lets keep playing 

scum goin down


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 26, 2011)

WAD said:


> lets keep playing
> 
> scum goin down



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 26, 2011)

I wants to keep trying to hang some mafia peeps on that lynch tree by the church


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 26, 2011)

/post

In b4 it turns out I was nk'd.


----------



## Sajin (Sep 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Okay so as you guys can probably tell I've been extremely busy, so I haven't started the recent day phase. However if you guys are still interested then I'll start it, however if all of you have lost interest I'll just end it. Just post here and tell me if you're interested, if not then no need to post.





Continue of course


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm still interested.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay then, I'll start the day phase in a hour and a half.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 27, 2011)

*Nothing**

*Nothing at all.

*Day Phase Five has Started!* *You may now post!*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2011)

mafia gave up?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 27, 2011)

Hummmm, mafia's target protected? Mafia gave up? Something?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 27, 2011)

Well then.

*[Vote Lynch Cokie]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cookie]*

git it


----------



## Sajin (Sep 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cokie the Clown]*

I'll follow through on my word


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 27, 2011)

hey guys why are we lynching this cokie guy he seems like just some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) townie


----------



## Laix (Sep 27, 2011)

Either mafia's inactifagging, or mafia thought it would be smart to do nothing so all the attention goes to the inactifags


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2011)

We're lynching the clown. 

*[VOTE LYNCH...*
Wait.. why are we lynching the clown ?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just going after whoever isn't on my townlist right now. You, Mystic, Legend and Laix are still suspect, at least til Laix makes use of the ability that we all now know he's claimed.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm too busy to pay attention so I'll just band the wagon  
*[Vote lynch cookie]*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 27, 2011)

Bwaaaah. My computer's messing up so I'm probably only going to just pop in and out of here every so often. 

*[vote lynch cookie]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 27, 2011)

WAD said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cookie]*
> 
> git it





Gaia Moon said:


> I'm too busy to pay attention so I'll just band the wagon
> *[Vote lynch cookie]*





PervySageSensei said:


> Bwaaaah. My computer's messing up so I'm probably only going to just pop in and out of here every so often.
> 
> *[vote lynch cookie]*



STOP CALLING ME COOKIE YOU ASSHOLES


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 27, 2011)

Didn't know this had started again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe if we're lucky, the entire mafia will be modkilled due to inactivity


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2011)

silent game


----------



## Laix (Sep 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Cokie]*

>.>'s innocent.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 28, 2011)

*Day Goes Down To Dawn​*

*Gilda*(Cokie The Clown) has been Lynched!

*Night Phase 5 Has Started! You know the rest.*​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 29, 2011)

*Another Day Another Gonner
​**Chibason*(Spike) has been killed by *[???]*

*Twilight Sparkle* has been Maimed by *[???]

Spike -
[Town Idiot]* - Since Spike is a idiot his vote doesn't count.

*Day Phase 6 Has Started!* 

If someone could send out PM's that'd be a great help, as I'm busy. ​


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2011)

dirty bitch maimed me 

i'll send out pms.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

> Spike -
> [Town Idiot] - Since Spike is a idiot his vote doesn't count.



Wow, Jessica 

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

Vote tracking is magic, if you've confirmed Rofl then I'm nearly sure about this lynch


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 29, 2011)

lol poor Spike

Btw apologies for my absence last phase, I didn't even know it was going on >.>

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Legend]*

 bandwagon.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

@Mystic: Lol can't really be faulted seeing as it ended in about 3 hours. 

@Jessica: Could we get Gilda's role plz? <3

@Legend: Prepare to die, Nightmare Moon/Discord


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

sayonara


----------



## Olivia (Sep 29, 2011)

Posted Gilda's role a while ago I think.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

We know she was Cokie (that's Dash avenged, you bastard ), but as far as I can tell her abilities are still a mystery.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

Actually hold that thought, if Rofl's godfather then he checks innocent to investigation so Legend isn't a sure thing. It's one of the two though, pretty much everypony else is for sure town. Except Mystic, but whatever I'll just buy into her forever town meta.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah. I don't think Rofl is Godfather.

I've seen Rofl as Godfather before, while he's not super talkative and doesn't have initiative, he also wouldn't inactifag like the lack of actions we've seen from the mafia over night phase.

This especially fits with Legend's voting patterns, and his general inactivity as of late.

I also don't recall PervySageSensei being confirmed town either.

But according to the Ponyverse, there should be two scum left?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

I was assuming Discord would be indie maimer and Nightmare Moon would be godmother, but based on the last writeup, it'd seem that maimer and godfather are in fact one and the same.

Vote tracking favours Rofl very slightly as scum, though I don't think I've ever actually seen him as mafia. Still slightly more suspicious of Legend though, despite Rofl questioning the Cokie lynch he had pretty good cause to seeing as everypony was just following me with no evidence. Okay with the Legend lynch for now.

PSS was on the KS wagon D1 and never got off, putting her at serious risk of being lynched. He's also claimed Applejack, and while it isn't as solid as Vash or Laix's claims, mafia roleclaiming in general is pretty unlikely this game I'd say.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah, I missed a claim? Strange, I thought role revealing was banned in this game lol

Alright then, I think due to the ratios of the game, we only have that one mafia left. I don't know if both Discord/Nightmare Moon have been accounted for, but I'm feeling pretty good as well about Legend's guilt.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

Well he hinted by saying that somepony very dear to him was voted off, which pretty much guarantees him to be Apple Bloom's sister I'd say. Laix and Vash also hinted at two of the maimed roles, which is believable because if they aren't Twilight and Zecora, the real ones could just call them out as liars seeing as they have no role and mafia most likely already knows who they are.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, Laix  

*[Vote lynch Legend]*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Actually hold that thought, if Rofl's godfather then he checks innocent to investigation so Legend isn't a sure thing. It's one of the two though, pretty much everypony else is for sure town. Except Mystic, but whatever I'll just buy into her forever town meta.



Fuck you, I'm not the godfather. /Broly

*[VOTE LYNCH LEGEND]*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 29, 2011)

Rofl's the GF?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> Rofl's the GF?



I'm not... but I'll remember this post of yours.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> I'm not... but I'll remember this post of yours.



You'll remember me?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> You'll remember me?



I remember you by default, but now I'll remember you for when I have a kill to use, as well.


----------



## Sajin (Sep 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Legend]*

Probably mafia indeed


----------



## Hawk (Sep 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> I remember you by default, but now I'll remember you for when I have a kill to use, as well.



First aiya now cyuu, y u hate me? ;___________________;


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2011)

ive been inactive everywhere, this has been the issue in this and the ed edd and eddy game aswell, i have a new job, im at a place with no net atm, and this phone im on right now is horrible

Since you've been tracking my votes, what is odd about it?, If you wanna be sure about me why dont you investigate me see what comes up, oh wait there is another reason why you cant do that and its not because im gf


----------



## Hawk (Sep 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> ive been inactive everywhere, this has been the issue in this and the ed edd and eddy game aswell, i have a new job, im at a place with no net atm, and this phone im on right now is horrible
> 
> Since you've been tracking my votes, what is odd about it?, If you wanna be sure about me why dont you investigate me see what comes up, oh wait there is another reason why you cant do that and its not because im gf



Because our cop got maimed?


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2011)

ive been inactive everywhere, this has been the issue in this and the ed edd and eddy game aswell, i have a new job, im at a place with no net atm, and this phone im on right now is horrible

Since you've been tracking my votes, what is odd about it?, If you wanna be sure about me why dont you investigate me see what comes up, oh wait there is another reason why you cant do that and its not because im gf, waffle is most likely gf


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2011)

see this stupid phone double posts

Nope another reason


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> ive been inactive everywhere, this has been the issue in this and the ed edd and eddy game aswell, i have a new job, im at a place with no net atm, and this phone im on right now is horrible
> 
> Since you've been tracking my votes, what is odd about it?, If you wanna be sure about me why dont you investigate me see what comes up, oh wait there is another reason why you cant do that and its not because im gf





Legend said:


> ive been inactive everywhere, this has been the issue in this and the ed edd and eddy game aswell, i have a new job, im at a place with no net atm, and this phone im on right now is horrible
> 
> Since you've been tracking my votes, what is odd about it?, If you wanna be sure about me why dont you investigate me see what comes up, oh wait there is another reason why you cant do that and its not because im gf*, waffle is most likely gf*





Legend said:


> see this stupid phone double posts
> 
> Nope another reason



Odd how you double post, but the second one has more text than the first one. I guess you edited it after posting.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*

I know your secret bro 

Edit: Oops, ???? killed me...that bastard 

Thanks for the game, Jess. Good luck Town


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2011)

just give up scum

y'all can't win


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> Fuck you, I'm not the godfather. /Broly
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH LEGEND]*



Well somepony's feisty today


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 29, 2011)

Our cops been maimed Legend, we can't confirm anyone.

*[Vote lynch Legend]*


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2011)

Pervy hinted at being Apple Jack/Apple Bloom's sister.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 29, 2011)

Legend seems inactive because of rl'ness. 


Well I might as well join the band wagon since everyone's doing it

*[Vote lynch Legend]*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 29, 2011)

So how many scum left?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

Prolly just 1, that'd give us the 4 to 1 ratio. 15 townies to 5 scum would be stretching it a bit.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it the Nightmare Moon you talked about before?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 29, 2011)

Should be Discord I'd assume, seeing as he's mentioned as being a dude in the writeups. But so did DJ P0N-3, and she's a mare. We'll know more when we get Gilda's role.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2011)

ok im off work and more votes on me, maybe this will make sense, can a cop investigate his mirror image?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 29, 2011)

I know I posted this somewhere at one point but forget where. Whatever. 

*Gilda - *
*[Mafia Role Cop]* - A Griffon which can soar during the nights, she can figure out the role of a player.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 30, 2011)

*Truly Hated​*

*Zecora*(Legend) has been Lynched!

*Zecora -* 
*[Hated Townie]* - As no one likes her and won't give her a chance, she shows up guilty to all investigations.

Mod Note: Found it funny how he was maimed, as that helped him more than harmed him. 

*Night Phase 6 Has Started! No Talking!*​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2011)

*Busy**

Derpy Hooves *has been killed by *[???]

**
Pinkie Pie *has been Maimed by *[???]

--------------------------
**
Derpy Hooves -* 
*[Day Cop]* - During the day phase, Derpy Hooves can fly around, learning if someone is innocent or guilty.

*Day Phase 7 Has Now Begun*

Once again I've been extremely busy so excuse my absence. Remember, if you guys aren't interested anymore I won't let you suffer and just end the game. Also if someone doesn't mind can they send out the PM's that it's started? ​


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

Derpy was the day cop? 

Also come on Legend, why didn't you just tell us Vash wasn't Zecora 

*[Vote Lynch Vash]* for now til we get an explanation. Also, who was Derpy anyways?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2011)

It's back!

*[Vote Lynch Vash]*

It's okay, I'll send PMs


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*

Poor Vash


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

So is the whole rest of the game gonna just be me deciding on somepony I want dead and everypony else hopping onto the wagon


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd hope not, was assuming you actually had a lead and this was for some pressure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2011)

Na if you are wrong one or two more times belph I will just assume you are godfather and you pulled off some mastermind godfather sacrifice shit


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

It'd help if people decided to think for themselves and didn't just follow my every whim 

I wonder who would kill Chaos but maim me and Legend. Somepony who considers me a threat, but doesn't want to off me for some reason. I can't really see Rofl doing it, so I guess my suspicions for the moment go to Mystic. Jessica, it'd be nice to know if Gilda's rolecop results come as soon as the target is sent in or until the end of the phase plz, along with Derpy's identity :33



> Oh my right out the gates huh? Laix was riding me pretty hard last day phase. I'm a townie. *I was different but now I'm just like the rest of you.*



Sticking to Vash til this is explained, though I don't really think he's mafia due to voting patterns and Scruffy going after him first thing that phase.

... Actually, fuck it. *[Vote Lynch Mystic]*

Still want an explanation though, Vash.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

Upon further review, vote tracking makes Mystic look about as scummy as Legend/Rofl did last phase. I think I just ignored her on account of her being Mystic >>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Mystic]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Belphegoob]*

HAVE AT YOU


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> ... Actually, fuck it. *[Vote Lynch Mystic]*





WAD said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Mystic]*





Belphegoob said:


> *[Vote Lynch WAD]*





WAD said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Belphegoob]*
> 
> HAVE AT YOU




Interesting turn of events.

/clueless


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

It was worth a shot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2011)

this game and how its dragged on has demoralized me

clever scum tactic


----------



## Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

So much flip flopping.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 4, 2011)

Am I missing something or it wasn't mentioned who the day cop actually was?


----------



## Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe Jess forgot. 

Though Laix was a maimed cop iirc.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2011)

I was tired when I did that. 

It was Vash.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay, I really suspect Laix now. Didn't he imply daycop earlier or was it just a usual one?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 4, 2011)

I couldn't find the post where he claimed he was a cop

Only that he confirmed >.> as innocent and then said he was maimed


----------



## Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Laix claimed cop.
Then Jess said she should modblock him for claiming (though she said that she's not saying it's a real or fake claim.)
Then Laix got maimed. 

So not sure what the chances are for a day and night cop, but it's possible...


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*

Laix definitely claiemd daycop. Good enough for me


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2011)

Why am I under suspicion? I maimed ffs. Don't you think if I wasn't who I am then the real one would've come out by now?


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

Two daycops in this game?


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2011)

Really? That's your reason for lynching me?

You make it sound like 2 day cops is alien. Well, I'm not sure why Jess decided to have 2 day cops and I thought I was the only one with my role considering that Derpy Hooves or whatever never gave investigation results.

I did however. >.> is town. But hey, I'm a generic now. Town has no cops, and are probably going to lose this game if they lynch me.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

Two daycops in a twenty-player game?


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes.

I'm just checking with Jess to see if a certain role hint would be okay. However, doesn't it strike you that a central character in MLP hasn't really done many actions?

Or were they perhaps doing actions, just right under your nose?


----------



## Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

Well...it IS possible, though not likely. Though slim chance is still better than no chance. 

With only presumably one mafia left it's going to be somewhat difficult finding them.  

IT might be Laix, but at the same time it probably isn't! 

Well dunno, I'll just watch for a while.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay nevermind, I went back and it looks like Laix claimed Twilight Sparkle.
I guess we can let Laix be unless somebody says he's lying.


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2011)

*@Belph*

You strike me as scummy to be honest. The way your reasoning for voting for me and attempting to start a bandwagon is just ludicrous.

It's funny too, because if you're mafia like I suspect you are then you probably know my role. 

*@Gaia*

At least you have some sense. I admit, it does sound unlikely with two cops in a 20 player game, and them not even being active on different phases. However, it is honestly the truth that there are two players in this game that are day cops.


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Okay nevermind, I went back and it looks like Laix claimed Twilight Sparkle.
> I guess we can let Laix be unless somebody says he's lying.



When did I claim Twilight Sparkle? 

Someone knows a bit more then others...


----------



## Sajin (Oct 4, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *Another Day Another Gonner
> ​**Chibason*(Spike) has been killed by *[???]*
> 
> *Twilight Sparkle* has been Maimed by *[???]
> ...





Laix said:


> dirty bitch maimed me
> 
> i'll send out pms.



So you say you didn't?


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2011)

my memory is shit, leave me alone.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

You really don't think we should be suspicious that you've claimed 2 daycops in a 20-player game? Or that you're severely overestimating your worth if you think killing a claimed generic would lose us the game? Or that checking players who were going to be lynched anyways wasn't kind of a waste of time? Or that you haven't claimed Twilight Sparkle?


----------



## Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

Though Laix could be trolling! I claimed a cop in EE&E, got past 4 or 5 phases and the real cop didn't say anything until the end.  


If Vash thought that another cop was possible then he probably wouldn't of said anything. 

Though I'm still inclined to believe in Laix for now, since I do see the possibility, but then again! He might be able to confirm people because's he's the GF.


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm maimed.

So I'm pretty much a generic.

And at what point did I claim *2* day cops?


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 4, 2011)

If Derpy was a day cop and you've claimed to be another, then you're claiming there were 2 day cops


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, claimed that there *are* 2 day cops.

Then yeah, I have.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 4, 2011)

Two days cops in a 20 man game seems so highly unlikely but I doubt Laix is lying as everything fits for him being a cop as well.

This is certainly a frustrating situation.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2011)

if i wasnt lazy id have figured out who our would be slickster is for sure by now

but im lazy

theres something earlier on in the first phase that disturbed me, hmmm


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Well this sure is setting itself up to be a miserable failure of a phase. Laix is giving me scumreads from half his posts and townreads from the other half, though other things are still making me think Mystic.

Currently weighing how ridiculous it is that he tried to vote Franky D1 yet forgot to send an action versus how much the mafia actions (maiming me and Legend, killing Chaos) would fit Mystic. It'd still help if we could know whether mafia got Gilda's results back immediately or at the start of the dayphase.

Also, who would be more likely to fail to send actions for a night that lasted forever several days 

Keeping this vote where it is for now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

im really sus of belphegoob when voting patterns pointed him as the most obvious townie

or maybe he's the most clever godfather

cant shake it


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Funnily enough the exact same applies to you, but you've been doing a better job of keeping under the radar by just following my every whim 

Though I can't imagine any scumteam actually deciding to let their godfather sac them all for towncred, so yeah. Laix, Mystic, Rofl.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

lol maim but leave alive

I'd of killed both of you


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

So why did you kill Cocoa instead


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

I have no idea why they killed Cocoa, I'm not mafia lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Funnily enough the exact same applies to you, but you've been doing a better job of keeping under the radar by just following my every whim
> 
> Though I can't imagine any scumteam actually deciding to let their godfather sac them all for towncred, so yeah. Laix, Mystic, Rofl.



the thing is, i think the only intended sac (if you were to be mafia) would have been keiichi, it was too hard to get away with her innocence after day 1

so perhaps the hypothetical tactic is you would have lead teh charge, pointing out the split decision in teh votes, in order to establish town cred (which would work quite splendidly as i believed your perception of keiichi's guilt let me to believe you were an observant townie and thus allowed me banding to you) and lynching of keiichi

i found it strange she did not even bother to defend herself, theres a good chance she knew her days were numbered anyways, but maybe she had an order from higher up to take the fall?

then all the mafia afterwards just started to fall in line because of their voting histories, i dont recall you being particularly aggressive towards any of them, but should they fall, hey, awesome


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Cokie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

what about cokie?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

The fact I got him lynched and was the only person actively going after him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

perhaps, but maybe at that point you wanted absolute town cred, you didnt pursue scruffy after all 

im probably reaching but you have to understand that im not underestimating how cunning youre capable of being belph

you think you downplay it with your pony fascination but you cant, im perceptive


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't hop on bandwagons, I just start them. If I get nk'd then my vote is more useful pointing to somepony I find suspicious 

Pretty sure you've never actually seen me as scum and I'd wager that you're a better player than this yourself, if I get RNG-killed due to your vote and town's gross negligence then you should be bumped up several spots on the scumlist 

Whoever heard of lynching somepony for being an obvious townie anyways


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

oh i just have a horrible suspicion thats probably misplaced but i cant ignore it 

laix and >.>, and even sajin, are probably better bets


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> oh i just have a horrible suspicion thats probably misplaced but i cant ignore it
> 
> laix and >.>, and even sajin, are probably better bets



That would be a bet that you'd lose. Just saiyan'.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

do you swear on breaking bad, rofl? 

if so, then laix and sajin would be the go tos if not belph


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

That's fair, I crossed off Sajin because KS was wagoning him and for being on the money about her and Cokie, but the parts with KS can be easily faked. Most people don't actively play to dodge vote tracking, but you and he seem to know what you're doing when it comes to mafia 

And now you've got me reaching too 

Also, has nopony figured out my role yet >>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

im not familiar with all these ponies

whats the actual player list? if not >.>, belph, or sajin, then laix is our only go to

i do agree the two day cop logic is bad 

meh

we have to pursue this, i didnt like his "if u lynch me town loses" threat, thats by not stretch of the imagination true seeing as we have 7-8 town left at worst, and i dont perceive town to be so threatening towards  town

*[Change Vote Lynch Laix]*


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> do you swear on breaking bad, rofl?
> 
> if so, then laix and sajin would be the go tos if not belph



Swear that on Breaking Bad... You're not holding back, are you. Sheesh. 
Yeah, I swear on Breaking Bad that you'd lose that bet.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Laix has said a lot of scummy things, but even I'll admit the setup he's got is elaborate enough to almost neutralize that. Still, doubling up on day cops pretty much cinches it for me. Only way that'd be remotely fair in a 20-player game would be if he were paranoid/naive/insane, and Twilight Sparkle would be none of the above unless Jess really hates her for some reason.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

have their been any janitor kills?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

< checked role PM
< skimmed the entire thread
< saddened by the fact that he can't party anymore



No janitor kills have happened, WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

well then

laix it is


----------



## Sajin (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol Sajin, I hinted at my fodder role on day one and after reading the write-ups surely you can figure what it is.

Also I agree that Laix looks suspicious but how hard is it for Twilight Sparkle to say he's lying if she's maimed, she has nothing left to lose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

if only i knew anything about ponies


----------



## Sajin (Oct 5, 2011)

Watch MLP now you lazy ass.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Watch MLP now you lazy ass.


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Laix has said a lot of scummy things, but even I'll admit the setup he's got is elaborate enough to almost neutralize that. Still, doubling up on day cops pretty much cinches it for me. Only way that'd be remotely fair in a 20-player game would be if *he were paranoid/naive/insane*, and Twilight Sparkle would be none of the above unless Jess really hates her for some reason.



> Derpy Hooves


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2011)

Also for the last time, *>.> is town*.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

What about PervySageSensei? He still alive if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2011)

He hinted at Apple Jack.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

What a predicament. 

Can someone post the player list updated? Removing the dead peeps?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

This should be right.

Player List:

1. ~Mystic Serenade~
2. WAD
4. Belphegoob
6. Gaia Moon
7. >.>
8. Sajin
11. Laix
14. Ishamael
16. LegendaryBeauty
19. PervySageSensei


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> 1. ~Mystic Serenade~
> 2. WAD
> 4. Belphegoob
> 6. Gaia Moon
> ...



fixed.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, Ish.

Some of those haven't even posted this phase, and last phase I believe. Like LB and PSS.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Interesting.  


Since I have no reason to doubt Laix at this point! And the chances of him being a cop are still there, I'll make a gut call and* [Vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 5, 2011)

*pb*

Sup, I was asked to step in justin case  get the little pun?

*[Vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD has been hinting masons with LB for the entire game.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Has LB confirmed it? Doesn't sound too difficult to say you're masons with someone, especially if they're as inactive as LB.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

LB was active earlier and never said anything about it. In fact WAD was the one telling us to not worry about LB if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmmmmm, well that's great. So it comes down to Mystic, Bel and Sajin. 

Sajin claims to have hinted already.

Bel and Mystic.


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been thinking that Bel's mafia.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 5, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> Sajin claims to have hinted already.



I like how everyone notes that but is too lazy to go read write-ups and figure my role out.

Smh

Also I thought Bel was confirmed earlier but I may be mistaken after reading all these pages, I'll check back in a couple hours. Also whoever maims people is an SK, right?


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2011)

The last mafia remaining is the maimer.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I like how everyone notes that but is too lazy to go read write-ups and figure my role out.
> 
> Smh
> 
> Also I thought Bel was confirmed earlier but I may be mistaken after reading all these pages, I'll check back in a couple hours. Also whoever maims people is an SK, right?



> Implying I know enough about MLP to figure your role out. :sanji 

Be glad I accounted you claiming something >.> 

Don't remember Bel being confirmed.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> > Derpy Hooves



Is dead. Why wouldn't paranoid/naive/insane show up in her rolereveal?



Laix said:


> Also for the last time, *>.> is town*.



Okay, let's pretend for a moment that you're a daycop. We're looking for the godfather. The one who, odds are, will check innocent to investigations. See the problem here? The fact you're willing to automatically assume he's town just makes you scummier. Only mafia can say for sure who's town and who isn't.

That said, Rofl's claimed Pinkie so if he's lying, won't the real Pinkie Pie please stand up, please stand up, please stand up.

And I confirmed myself town by getting KS and Cokie lynched


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> And I confirmed myself town by getting KS and Cokie lynched


> lynch mafia
> town cred

that doesn't confirm you as town. 



> That said, Rofl's claimed Pinkie so if he's lying, won't the real Pinkie Pie please stand up, please stand up, please stand up.



Just apply that to me and you have the same answer.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I know who Sajin is hinting at.

And yeah I've been wondering about how much we can take away from Laix's investigations if the GF is apparently still on the loose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Unless I'm the most selfish and biggest dipshit godfather on the planet, it pretty much does 



> Town has no cops, and are probably going to lose this game if they lynch me.



Tell me Laix, why does town lose if we lynch you?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> WAD has been hinting masons with LB for the entire game.





Gaia Moon said:


> Has LB confirmed it? Doesn't sound too difficult to say you're masons with someone, especially if they're as inactive as LB.





Ishamael said:


> LB was active earlier and never said anything about it. In fact WAD was the one telling us to not worry about LB if I'm not mistaken.



For clarification purposes:



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Don't bother gunning for WAD.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> I've already been cleared.  I'm the most innocent (and, by extention, pretty much useless) of all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

and belph's deflected dream of me being the masterminding gambit of a godfather is gone


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Well thanks for clarifying then.  


At least that narrows it down, so another gut call on *[Vote lynch Mystic] *


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

really dont think its mystic

im convinced its laix, with my farshot being belph


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Laix]*

I'll follow WAD's intuition.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> really dont think its mystic
> 
> im convinced its laix, with my farshot being belph





WAD said:


> what the hell is happening
> 
> *btw i trust belphegoob 100% he is town as well as LB*
> 
> the question is, who was dodging voting for keiichi yesterday for pages after belph voted? and who split the votes on day 1 to deflect her lynch?



So wait, is Bel confirmed or not?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2011)

Tied three to three for Laix and WAD. Randomization it will be. 

Voting is now closed for the phase, write up will be up shortly.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Has nopony noticed that I've said I was maimed a few times now?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2011)

*A Dazzling Sparkle Fades
*









Twlight Sparkle, alone and afraid, couldn't find much energy in herself. She had no one around her, and she was completely defenseless, due to her horn being taken away. She slowly walked through the streets of Ponyville on this cold, dark day, as purple smoke enveloped her, whisking her away, far far away, never to be seen again.

Princess Celestia, looking out from her window, stomped her hove on the balcony as she says:

*Princess Celestia: *Ponyville is doomed, even I can't stop it at this point. Twilight, my precious student, with you gone I...

Suddenly a idea popped into her head. This may be a bit difficult to accomplish, but if she succeeded...

Her bright white horn started to glow a array of colors, and a white flash enveloped the pony world. However once that faded, a single man appeared infront of Princess Celestia. He was none other than:



Princess Celestia, after using the magic, became greatly fatigued. However she smiled, as her mentor in the art of trolling, Sosuke Aizen, had finally appeared infront of her again.

*Princess Celestia:* Master Aizen, I need your help. I must request that Ponyville is protected at all costs.

*Aizen: *Do not worry. Since when were you under the impression, that I wasn't going to protect Ponyville?

*Princess Celestia: *Well no, I haven't doubted you at all. I can truthfu...

*Aizen: *It's okay. You can say you don't trust me, I find that completely reasonable. However...

Aizen took a bit of a pause before continuing-

*Aizen: *If you trust everyone, then you will be backstabbed one day. You'll do well to remember these words.

As he was finished talking he quickly took off, as the night came.

--------------

*Twilight Sparkle*(Laix) has been Lynched!


*Twilight Sparkle -* 
*[Day Cop]* - As she always studies, she can find out if someone is guilty or innocent. Day Only. 

*Aizen *has been summoned by *Princess Celestia*! Her Hidden Ability is unlocked!

*Hidden Ability:*
*[Unexpected Outcome]* - If Twilight Sparkle dies then Princess Celestia will summon Aizen.

*Night Phase 7 has Started! No Talking!*​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2011)

Mod Note - My computer just glitched on me, and for some reason the entire role list was sent to Azn. 

So she may become a Co-Gm, we'll see.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2011)

*The Most Loyal Have Fallen*

*Royal Guard*(Sajin) has been killed by *[???]

Royal Guards - 
[Sacrificial Pieces] *If a attack is made onto Princess Celestia she is protected by her Royal Guards. Has four lives. After the fourth life they die and Celestia can be attacked directly. A lynch counts as two lives.* 
[Generic Ponies] *As they're generic, they can only vote, but even though they have four lives it still only counts as one vote.*

Day Phase 8 has Started!*​


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2011)

HI MINNA I'M YOUR CO-MOD FOR TONIGHT LET'S HAVE SOMS FUN, SHALL WE?! <3


RIP Steve Jobs...


----------



## Hawk (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, Azn :33


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

*Rarity*(Gaia Moon) has been Modkilled for being Banned.

*Rarity* - 
*[Doctor]* - Making a new pair of clothes for a pony per night, it will protect one pony from any incoming actions for that night, and then the newly made clothes will inevitably rip the following morning. Night Only.​


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for the game Jess


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

Troll game is troll 

*[Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Troll game is troll



How many mafia have we gotten so far ? 2, or 3 ?


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

Three of presumably four. Though I see Discord has failed to make a maim last night.

The Jessica lynch is good, let's see what comes of this


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Three of presumably four. Though I see Discord has failed to make a maim last night.
> 
> The Jessica lynch is good, let's see what comes of this



You're going on the assumption that there's only 1 more left. I take it that that assumption is based on similar reasons as the 'there can't be 2 daycops in a game this size' thing ? 

I'm leaning towards there being 2 more. >.>


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Troll game is troll
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

One or two of us should leave votes on Mystic just in case. Everypony else, follow my lead


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

A vote for me counts as a self vote.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

At this point Mystic is the obvious choice from what vote tracking tells me, but at this point I kind of want to lynch one of WAD or LB just to be sure we didn't start this game with 5 scum.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I kind of want to lynch one of WAD or LB just to be sure we didn't start this game with 5 scum.



That pretty much sums up my thoughts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope.

*[Vote Lynch Belphegoob]*

It's you or Rofl, and he swore on Breaking Bad he's town


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Actually, has Ish alluded to being any role?

He's somehow completely ducked all discussion.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 6, 2011)

Since I need to spread before giving another rep, thanks for hosting Jessica.

/dies


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

lol what in the world, the night phase ended early?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 6, 2011)

*[Belphegoob]*

Never heard someone suggest to lynch masons before, in a desperate attempt to evade a lynch. I don't like it one bit.  I'm rather surprised Rofl agreed.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 6, 2011)

this game is getting pretty tough now


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

@LB: That would imply that you two are actually confirmed as masons, and that I was in any danger of being lynched to begin with  If you're masons, you should be able to reveal each other's roles, yeah?

Isha dropped off my list for getting Scruffy lynched, but if WAD and I are under scrutiny despite getting KS and Cokie lynched he might as well be back on it.

Why don't you think it's Mystic anyways? I still think he's the most likely to have maimed me first chance he got. Also what's the deal with the lack of a maiming last night I wonder.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

I dunno. I for some reason trust Mystic when he insists on his townieness. I also think he would have given up a while ago.

People have been playing loose with role reveals, but I suppose I can reveal LB's role.

She is Princess Luna, now if you're familiar with MLP, I'm sure you can infer who I must be.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

What the fuck do Bill Gates and Aizen do then? 

Alright if Rofl and PSS's rolereveals are legit then we're just missing a Fluttershy, who I can confirm is in this game. Assuming that's Mystic, that means it's time to *[Vote Lynch Isha]*. He was one of my top candidates for maimer way back when I thought he was indie anyways.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm the real best pony


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

Chaos was Rainbow Dash :cookie


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't hinted at any role because I know jack shit about MLP.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

Well Rofl's hinted Pinkie Pie, PSS has hinted Applejack, and now Mystic's hinting Fluttershy. If any of them are lying, it'd be cool if you could tell us :33


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think they are. My character is a minor _mare_ but the role would make sense in a mafia game 

What about yourself Belph what are you hinting?


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you have my role by now 

We know the remainder of the Mane 6 is still around, and Rofl/Pervy/Mystic would rule those out perfectly. If WAD and LB are legit masons, that just leaves the two of us without confirmed roles, doesn't it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I don't think they are. My character is a minor _mare_ but the role would make sense in a mafia game
> 
> What about yourself Belph what are you hinting?



oh ish, is that some kind of cute role hint towards being Nightmare Moon or whatever the hell her name is? 

*[Change Vote Lynch Ishamael]*


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 6, 2011)

WAD said:


> oh ish, is that some kind of cute role hint towards being Nightmare Moon or whatever the hell her name is?
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Ishamael]*


Keep dreaming WAD 

Why would I lead a lynch against one of the two last mafia? 

*[Vote lynch Belph]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe if there were actually 3 mafia left including yourself and the guy you got lynched had a useless role once you killed Dashie? 

But as long as Celestia is actually in the game and Jessica wasn't just fucking with us in those writeups, WAD and LB are legit. You can't claim to be Applejack, Fluttershy or Pinkie either. Not much room for you to operate, is there 

Though Nightmare Moon shouldn't be in the game if Luna's also around, so he must be Discord.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Never heard someone suggest to lynch masons before, in a desperate attempt to evade a lynch. I don't like it one bit.  *I'm rather surprised Rofl agreed.*



>.>

See it as a compliment, LB. 

<.<


Anyways... *[VOTE LYNCH ISHAMAEL]*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't know things were going to get so hard in mafia games when it hit lightning round...

*[Vote Lynch Ishamael]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

its basically ish or belph

belph has done a good job of eliminating possible roles that everyone could be


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 6, 2011)

...too good.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

It isn't actually very hard at all. Note how I'd have essentially fucked myself over this phase if I were godfather. Note how there's a certain status affliction I've been alluding to for a while now. Note how there's a certain role mentioned N1 that I was trying to get Isha to claim. Though I think he ended up softhinting the mayor or something.

Now note how he's voting for me asking why he would lead a lynch against mafia, forgetting the fact I've led lynches against two. Note how quickly he hops on the only alternative bandwagon that exists, just to save himself. Note how he hasn't fought with my logic even once. Note how he hasn't even said he thinks I'm mafia 

This is what we in the industry call checkmate


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

*A Short Day Ends​*​
*Discord*(Ishamael) has been Lynched.

*Discord - * 
*[Maimer]* - A strange Chimera, he is able to maim a pony every night phase by taking away their wings or horns, leaving them with no abilities.

*Night Phase 8 has Started! No Talking!*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah im going to go ahead and declare myself the winner


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2011)

WAD said:


> yeah im going to go ahead and declare myself the winner



*cough*lolno*cough*


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, this week is extremely hectic for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2011)

>.> said:


> *cough*lolno*cough*


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2011)

"*cough*lolno*cough*" is what I said. Problem ?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2011)

Game Ending Write Up Incoming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2011)

Told you I won


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2011)

WAD said:


> Told you I won



I doubt that you're the only one that won though.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2011)

*The End of Chaos
​*Once again in the dead of night, what appeared to be black mist, whisked a pony away. Her name was Applejack, but she didn't notice she was being taken away until it was to late. 

----------------------------

Somewhere else, Aizen had grown bored watching these ponies play around, he decided to end it already. Revealing his sword he said:

*Aizen: *Bankai---

Suddenly the entire pony world was enveloped in a white light, and a explosion of lightning could be heard in the palace. As it was revealed, the explosion had occurred in the room Princess Luna was in. Princess Celestia quickly teleported to where Aizen had been as she complained:

*Princess Celestia: *I thought I told you not to betray me. You do not want to see me when I'm angry.

*Aizen: *Oh is that so? I think what I've done has actually benefited you. Go, check out the scene for yourself.

Princess Celestia transported herself and Aizen to the room where the explosion occurred. Princess Luna's body was lying there as she expected. However suddenly black and purple smoke started to rise off of her body, and her coat turned completely black. Princess Celestia was in distraught, as she quickly pieced together that her sister had been with the enemy the entire time.

*Aizen: *It was as expected. She was close to you, so close, that you didn't even suspect her as the enemy.

Princess Celestia couldn't utter any words, but turned around and walked away. She didn't know what to do, Ponyville and the rest of the world was in shambles, but they could always start anew, as they had won this war.

*Applejack*(PervySageSensei) has been killed by [*???]*

*Nightmare Moon*(Legendary Beauty) has been Trolled and killed by *Aizen*.

*All the Mafia Are Dead! Town Wins!*

*Winners:

*WAD - Princess Celestia
~Mystic Serenede~ - Fluttershy
>.> - Pinkie Pie
Belphegoob - Angel
Jessica - Former USA President Bill Clinton
AznKuchikiChick - Aizen

*Role List:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*
Town:*

Princess Celestia 
*[Town's Govener]* - She can cancel a lynch if she requests so in a PM to the GM before the round has ended. One Shot.
*[Sisterly Love]* - As they're sisters, she can talk outside of the thread with Princess Luna.
*[Summoning]* - As a troll, she can summon former President Bill Clinton, a broney who's a independent. His goal is not to help or diminish town, but to survive. 
_Hidden Ability:_
*[Unexpected Outcome]* - If Twilight Sparkle dies then Princess Celestia will summon Aizen.

Twilight Sparkle 
*[Day Cop]* - As she always studies, she can find out if someone is guilty or innocent. Day Only. 

Applejack 
*[Roleblocker]* - Applejack kicks a target which roleblocks them for a phase. (Day or Night)

Fluttershy 
*[Coward]* - Fluttershy extremely shy and a huge coward. Each night phase she will hide behind someone, directing all actions for that night onto the person she's hiding behind. Night Only.

Rainbow Dash 
*[Day Vigilante]* - Rainbow Dash, only being able to be seen in the sunlight, dashes into her opponents at light speed, effectively killing them. Day Only.

Pinkie Pie 
*[Friendly With Everyone]* Pinkie Pie is able to make friends with anypony, taking them to a party for the night, protecting them from any type of abilities.  Night Only.

Rarity 
*[Doctor]* - Making a new pair of clothes for a pony per night, it will protect one pony from any incoming actions for that night, and then the newly made clothes will inevitably rip the following morning. Night Only.

Spike 
*[Town Idiot]* - As Spike is a idiot, his vote doesn't count.

Zecora 
*[Hated Townie]* - As no pony likes her and won't give her a chance, she shows up guilty to all investigations.

Royal Guards 
*Sacrificial Pieces* If a attack is made onto Princess Celestia she is protected by her Royal Guards. Has four lives. After the fourth life they die and Celestia can be attacked directly. A lynch counts as two lives. 
*[Generic Ponies]* As they're generic, they can only vote, but even though they have four lives it still only counts as one vote.

Apple Bloom 
*[Little Sister]* - As the little sister of Applejack, she tries to imitate what her sister does. She has a 50% chance of roleblocking a player, but she also has 50% chance of roleblocking herself.

Angel
*[Animal Revenge]* If Fluttershy dies then Angel will get revenge, and hop onto the killer and kill them. In the case of a lynch, it's the last person who voted for them.

DJ Pon3
*[Voice for All Ponies]* - During the day phase DJ Pon3 can send a message out (to the GM), to state anything they wish to say to the main thread. Day Only.

Derpy Hooves
*[Day Cop]* - During the day phase, Derpy Hooves can fly around, learning if someone is innocent or guilty. Paranoid Cop.

Sea Serpent 
*[Protecter]* - Wanting to help the ponies, he uses his lavish mustache to protect a pony for the following Day and Night Phases. (One Shot)

*Group of Evil Ponies:*

Nightmare Moon -
*[Godmother]* - Innocent to investigations. Sends in all the actions from her faction. 
*[Bulletproof] -* Nightmare Moon can not be killed by any means besides a lynch.
*[Sisterly Love]* - As they're sisters, she can talk outside of the thread with Princess Celestia under the alias of "Princess Luna". She is not allowed to target or kill Princess Celestia or tell her mafia team her identity. 
Fake Abilities shown to Princess Celestia
*[Sisterly Love]* - As they're sisters, she can talk outside of the thread with Princess Luna.
*[Trolled]* - After feeling as though others started to respect her after she became good once again, she noticed that she has not made one single reappearance since the second episode. Feeling trolled she doesn't get any useful abilities. 

Trixie
*[Mafia Roleblocker]* - A Unicorn which thinks she's all that. She will proceed to roleblock a player for a night phase.

Gilda
*[Mafia Role Cop]* - A Griffon which can soar during the nights, figuring out the role of a player.

Dragon 
*[Lazy Dragon]* If attacked, has a 50% shot of killing the attacker, while a 50% chance of being killed itself.

Discord
*[Maimer]* - A strange Chimera, he is able to maim a pony every other night phase by taking away their wings or horns, leaving them with no abilities.

*Independent:*

Former USA President Bill Clinton -
*[Former President]* - As a former President, he has huge political power. Normally this would double his voting power, however since he is no longer the President he wants to get rid of all this responsibility that he no longer needs to hold. Now he just sits back and watches "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic". His vote only counts as one vote.
*[Just Watching]* - As he's just observing what's happening, he can switch two players roles. The players which get their roles switched will not be informed unless one of the two die. One shot.

Aizen - 
*[Shatter, Kyokasuigetsu]* - If attacked, investigated, or lynched, it will automatically bounce off of him and hit another target. 
*[Bankai, Troll Kyokasuigetsu]* - As the king of trolls, he can chose to end the game prematurely whenever he likes. However if there is a 2-1 town to mafia ratio or less, then mafia will win. If it's the opposite, the town will win.




*Player List:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



-1. AznKuchkiChick [Aizen]
0. Jessica [Former USA President Bill Clinton]
1. ~Mystic Serenade~ [Fluttershy]
2. WAD [Princess Celestia]
3. Chaos [Rainbow Dash]
4. Belphegoob [Angel]
5. Franky [Sea Serpent]
6. Gaia Moon [Rarity]
7. >.> [Pinkie Pie]
8. Sajin [Royal Guard]
9. Funkfreed [DJ Pon-3]
10. Keiichi Song [Trixie]
11. Laix [Twilight Sparkle]
12. Cokie the Clown [Gilda]
13. DJ Scruffy [Dragon]
14. Ishamael [Discord]
15. Legend [Zecora] (Originally Derpy Hooves)
16. LegendaryBeauty [Nightmare Moon]
17. Chibason [Spike]
18. VashTS [Derpy Hooves] (Originally Zecora)
19. PervySageSensei [Applejack]
20. Cubey [Apple Bloom]


​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2011)

LB was a fake mason 

What a fucking troll 

*[Vote MVP Belphegoob]*

it would kind of be shameful if the brony didn't get MVP of this game, and he performed spectacularly


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2011)

*Evil Pony Convo:* 

*@WAD: *

If you watched the series you would have probably known.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2011)

WAD said:


> LB was a fake mason
> 
> What a fucking troll
> 
> ...



Smh WAD. You didn't even know.... 

I second that MVP notion.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 15, 2011)

Boo you didn't have to end the game now, I had LB completely pinned down as Nightmare Moon >> Nice to get at least one more win before my sabbatical though :33

Lol at mafia trying to rolecop Trib N1. Too bad you lot didn't take Isha's advice and off me though, might've won that way. I'm flattered that everypony wanted to target me though. And Cokie, I don't need to investigate you to know you're mafia :tomagrin

Isha had a strong game as scum, even if selling out DJ wasn't totally on-purpose per se it still worked out cos I definitely would've gotten him lynched if he hadn't and it earned you mad towncred. Thought you were maimer from early on but once I worked out that Discord wasn't indie you dropped right off my scumlist, so props. Kinda sucks that you got screwed over by rolehints.

WAD was my favourite townie, led the first wagon on KS, made astute observations all game, and most importantly actually put effort into the game unlike the rest of you tossers. Can't be blamed for not knowing LB was mafia if you haven't watched the series, that def took having fan knowledge to figure out.

Sorry to Laix/Legend/Funk for towning you, btw <<


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 15, 2011)

Ahhhh, what the fuck  why'd you have to kill me off? 


But I would of never of guessed the last guy was LB


----------

